# Viridian Plague OOC 2, orphaned by Keia



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

Continue talking here!


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Continue talking here!




Yeah . . . DI needs a new one too - but I was waiting until the game started up . . .   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah . . . DI needs a new one too - but I was waiting until the game started up . . .
> 
> Keia



 Curses!  Soon you will have fully assimilated BS's old role as the _Destroyer of Threads_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2006)

oooh a shiny new thread.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Curses!  Soon you will have fully assimilated BS's old role as the _Destroyer of Threads_




Hey now, no reason to curse me and slander me and stuff !!!   I'm just trying to ensure a safe and happy pbp environment   

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

Trayah is updated except for choosing new spells (waiting for possible communion with Arylyra before choosing). The link to my HP roll for 7th-level is the last number in the Hit Dice line.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

I see it


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Obscurity has been updated too.  

Questions:
1. we roll hp right? (linked url in hp line) okay so unleashed answered that one already
2. what xp did I start with?  just at 6th?
3. RA: 



Spoiler



my stat line is as per feldori norm because of the curse/disease or what ever right?  i have implemented it on my sheet and noted temp stats where applicable


.

And a huge DOH!  I have rope trick... DOH!

Oh here is 
Obscurity's Distraction
Enchantment (Compulsion)
Level: Brd 2, Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 swift action 
Range: Medium (100ft+10ft/level) 
Target: One creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes

The target of this spell is momentarily distracted. They become flat-footed until their next action. A flat-footed creature can’t use it's Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) while flat-footed. A flat-footed creature can’t make attacks of opportunity.

A swift action consumes a very small amount of time, but represents a larger expenditure of effort and energy than a free action. You can perform one swift action per turn without affecting your ability to perform other actions. In that regard, a swift action is like a free action. However, you can perform only a single swift action per turn, regardless of what other actions you take. You can take a swift action any time you would normally be allowed to take a free action. Casting a quickened spell is a swift action. Casting a spell with a casting time of 1 swift action does not provoke attacks of opportunity.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 1. we roll hp right? (linked url in hp line) okay so unleashed answered that one already



I guess I did.  



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 2. what xp did I start with?  just at 6th?



We all started with 18,000 xp (the midpoint between 6th and 7th level).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

3) Yup, you've got it right.  Thanks!


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

Couple of questions:

With the animist bonus feat at 2nd, is there a limit to what type of feat may be selected?

With Gladiator at 5th, does M'ress qualify for Weapon specialization as a feat?  Gladiator states that they are eligible for all fighter bonus feats - just wasn't certain on that one.

Any feats allowed from PHB II?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Couple of questions:
> 
> With the animist bonus feat at 2nd, is there a limit to what type of feat may be selected?
> 
> ...



 The Animist feat is not limited, but it would make sense if it was somehow related to nature or combat, rather than, say, Skill Focus (Oil Drilling).

You are correct that the Gladiator cannot take Weapon Spec.  I have changed the text to read "Bonus Feats: The Gladiator may take any fighter bonus feats for which she qualifies."  Since I haven't called out that she qualifies for Weapon Spec, she does not.

As for PHBII, I may allow feats on a case-by-base basis, but like the feats in CV to make multiclassing viable, which I would allow in a normal game but not in this game, I won't be allowing the uberpowerful combat feats meant to keep Fighters viable, like Weapon Supremacy and its ilk, either (not that anyone in the party would qualify for most of them).


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

And I had my heart set on Focus - Oil Drilling . . . could make a killing in the jungle 

Keia
_p.s. thanks!_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> And I had my heart set on Focus - Oil Drilling . . . could make a killing in the jungle
> 
> Keia
> _p.s. thanks!_



 I thought of a witty one-liner response, but I can't say it because it is political.  Suffice it to say it involves a twofer feat that gives +2 to Oil Drilling and +2 to Initiative


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I'm stuck on deciding between Combat expertise, Dodge, Power Attack, or Power Critical.  Combat Expertise only gives an improvement of 1 or 2 to the defense (as M'ress gets +3 ac for a -4 attack), a dodge bonus of +1 would be of similar benefit.  Power attack and power critical both enhance her damage potential.

Any other suggestions or comments would be welcome.

Otherwise, M'ress is updated in the Rogue's gallery.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, I'm stuck on deciding between Combat expertise, Dodge, Power Attack, or Power Critical.  Combat Expertise only gives an improvement of 1 or 2 to the defense (as M'ress gets +3 ac for a -4 attack), a dodge bonus of +1 would be of similar benefit.  Power attack and power critical both enhance her damage potential.
> 
> Any other suggestions or comments would be welcome.
> 
> ...



 Well, let's see.  Power Attack is a nice way to increase damage at the expense of accuracy, especially since M'ress doesn't deal so much in a single blow, but against higher ACs, it may not actually increase damage throughput, especially if it interferes with Advancing Blows combo chains.  Dodge only affects one opponent, but it can lead to some decently useful feats later on as well.  

I probably wouldn't use Combat Expertise to get M'ress a higher AC bonus than fighting defensively--instead, I would use it to get her the exact same bonus with a lower attack roll penalty.  In this way, the feat is sort of giving you a bonus to hit, so this is why I would probably select it.

That said, with such a high critical threat range, there is a lot to be said for a bonus to the confirmation roll as well.  If you had Improved Critical instead of Keen (and remember that they do stack with me, so you'll want to pick IC up soon too), you could dip a level into Soulwarden or pick up UMD cross-class and try to activate a wand of Bless Weapon, but since you have Keen, that doesn't work so well.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, Improved Critical is the 8th level feat when I switch back to gladiator for a level.  I guees I need to find someone who can cast it for me (bless weapon, that is).  I'll have to search through the druid spells to see if they've got anything similar.  If there was a bless weapon out there - M'ress wouldn't need power critical, right?

I do like the M&M dodge feat better (+1 to all, or +2 against a specific target).  

Nature's Bond wasn't a bad feat either - but it's more of a down the road feat.  I envision M'ress being Gladiator 11 / Animist 9 at 20th, of course things may change between now and then . . . you know . . . like death


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, Improved Critical is the 8th level feat when I switch back to gladiator for a level.  I guees I need to find someone who can cast it for me (bless weapon, that is).  I'll have to search through the druid spells to see if they've got anything similar.  If there was a bless weapon out there - M'ress wouldn't need power critical, right?
> 
> I do like the M&M dodge feat better (+1 to all, or +2 against a specific target).
> 
> Nature's Bond wasn't a bad feat either - but it's more of a down the road feat.  I envision M'ress being Gladiator 11 / Animist 9 at 20th, of course things may change between now and then . . . you know . . . like death



 Bless Weapon eliminates the effects of Keen, so it probably isn't an option you will want to consider except after you get IC against opponents who you miss on a 12 thorugh 14.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks,  Sounds like it's either power critical or combat expertise then . . . still thinking and searching though  

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay Trayah's new spells are done...obviously he's used _create food and water_ for today already (as he cast it before he prayed). Any others gone or has enough time passed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay Trayah's new spells are done...obviously he's used _create food and water_ for today already (as he cast it before he prayed). Any others gone or has enough time passed?



 He has everything except that one slot


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Whinoah HP (1d8=3) 
Looks like she's getting 4 more.  She's not done too well in the HP department.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

BTW, what are these creatures?  I get my second favored enemy, and want to take them as it.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Obscurity's Distraction




Maybe you want to check out _Distract Assailant_ in Complete Adventurer. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, what are these creatures?  I get my second favored enemy, and want to take them as it.



 Those guys are Aberrations.  However, you may be fighting things of different creature types too soon


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Is anyone waiting for me IC in VP?


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Not sure, I missed 2 IC threads, that was one, I'll check tonight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Obscurity--you forgot that Strength is at 13 temporarily.  Also, you get a floating +2 to any one ability score of your choice (though it cannot be changed).


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Aberations are good though, with that and Magical Beasts, that should cover a lot, and there are RP reasons to take Aberations at the moment.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is anyone waiting for me IC in VP?



Could be, though you were the last to post. It depends whether M'ress is going to question Slagg further, or move on to Pleione without further comment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aberations are good though, with that and Magical Beasts, that should cover a lot, and there are RP reasons to take Aberations at the moment.



 'Tis true.  And it may be more help overall, even though none of the tough encounters involve aberrations (just the mooks you've been fighting so far, and if you thought those weren't mooks, well, then, prepare to die ) because doing well against the more numerous mook encounters will help the casters save spells for the hard ones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Could be, though you were the last to post. It depends whether M'ress is going to question Slagg further, or move on to Pleione without further comment.



 Well, I'm not continuing without at least *M'ress moves on to Pleione* so there


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 'Tis true.  And it may be more help overall, even though none of the tough encounters involve aberrations (just the mooks you've been fighting so far, and if you thought those weren't mooks, well, then, prepare to die ) because doing well against the more numerous mook encounters will help the casters save spells for the hard ones.



So we're dead then, okay. Well what new game are you going to run.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not continuing without at least *M'ress moves on to Pleione* so there



Yeah, I know, my post was more a reminder to Keia that there's an action awaiting his attention...thanks for clarifying what you need to continue though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So we're dead then, okay. Well what new game are you going to run.



 Only if you keep using Channel Spirit to give Whinoah comfortable wind in which to die


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only if you keep using Channel Spirit to give Whinoah comfortable wind in which to die



Well if you'd like to give me a rundown of what the other spirits Trayah can channel grant when he uses Channel Spirit, I may choose something different. I mean come on, I'm sure Trayah has invoked each at least once, if just to see what they can do, yet I have no information and you've had his list of spirits how long...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well if you'd like to give me a rundown of what the other spirits Trayah can channel grant when he uses Channel Spirit, I may choose something different. I mean come on, I'm sure Trayah has invoked each at least once, if just to see what they can do, yet I have no information and you've had his list of spirits how long...



 Don't worry--the one that might give you a sporting chance isn't on that list


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not continuing without at least *M'ress moves on to Pleione* so there




What if M'ress doesn't want to go there . . . what if she thinks she'd have better odds of surviving back in the pits . . . and that's saying something.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> What if M'ress doesn't want to go there . . . what if she thinks she'd have better odds of surviving back in the pits . . . and that's saying something.



That's why Trayah asked M'ress and Whinoah to go inquire...perhaps one will come back intact.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Better odds of surviving back in the pits than talking to Pleione? 

Or do you mean back in the jungle?  Because staying in the shrine is fine for those who are too chicken to go out.  It has stayed safe for this long, so maybe it will remain so indefinitely.  And with Shamans around, food and water could be taken care of...oh wait, there is the little issue of the Viridian Plague


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, the setting document has been updated and uploaded.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2006)

*I'm sorry for being late,*

but my character still seems to be alive and kicking (but what exactlyit is she's kicking at with her expensive couture shoes remains a mystery) . This looks too good to pass up and since I finally have the time I'd really want to get back to the party. 
(Pretty please.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> but my character still seems to be alive and kicking (an entire planet's ass   ). This looks too good to pass up and since I finally have the time I'd really want to get back to the party.
> (Pretty please.)



 Oh wow, what bad timing!  We just got to the part where your character was declared missing (by Jeeves, actually) a few weeks back.  Had you been here, she would have remained at the Copse.  Rest assured, she has an incredibly cool part ot play in the adventure still, but she won't be encountered for a while.  In the interest of playing sooner, would you like to take over Slagg or Pleione?  The original player dropped out of all his games


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh wow, what bad timing!  We just got to the part where your character was declared missing (by Jeeves, actually) a few weeks back.  Had you been here, she would have remained at the Copse.  Rest assured, she has an incredibly cool part ot play in the adventure still, but she won't be encountered for a while.  In the interest of playing sooner, would you like to take over Slagg or Pleione?  The original player dropped out of all his games




Missing but not dead? That's ok, I can take over either of those characters until my Dragonlady is ready to reenter the plot (a proper lady never arriives too early), though I'll have to read up on their sblocks and the rest of the story first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Missing but not dead? That's ok, I can take over either of those characters until my Dragonlady is ready to reenter the plot (a proper lady never arriives too early), though I'll have to read up on their sblocks and the rest of the story first.



 Sure thing   There's another thread for Act I down there somewhere, and Act II is the one that has a recent update.  Basically, what happened is they went from the town where they started to the Lyrithian Copse.  That took all this time


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure thing   There's another thread for Act I down there somewhere, and Act II is the one that has a recent update.  Basically, what happened is they went from the town where they started to the Lyrithian Copse.  That took all this time




And a whole lot of secret plotting hidden in all those sblocks, I bet. Or does the party really not have a common language? That might make playing Slagg a bit difficult. Perhaps I could role-play both Pleione and Slagg so that you don't have to translate for him so much?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> And a whole lot of secret plotting hidden in all those sblocks, I bet. Or does the party really not have a common language? That might make playing Slagg a bit difficult. Perhaps I could role-play both Pleione and Slagg so that you don't have to translate for him so much?



 I think they really don't have a common language   As for Pleione and Slagg, Pleione has been an NPC Cohort, but you could RP her if you like, or both.  I'll give you some extra RP notes for the two of them or the one you pick


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2006)

On the other hand, I feel more at home with Alexia and Slagg seems difficult to play correctly (he's so dependent on the other characters to think and speak for him). Maybe I could play the Dragonlady as a side-thread until she can meet the others? (It's a lot to ask I know, but it would be great fun, so I may just as well ask. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I feel more at home with Alexia and Slagg seems difficult to play correctly (he's so dependent on the other characters to think and speak for him). Maybe I could play the Dragonlady as a side-thread until she can meet the others? (It's a lot to ask I know, but it would be great fun, so I may just as well ask. )



 The problem is that where she is, she sort of needs to be rescued, so there isn't even a side thread opportunity either.  There may be an NPC ally the party finds soon, though, so you could play that for the intervening time.  It would be significantly closer to Alexia than either Pleione or Slagg would be.

Edit: Though now that I think of it, it may be next to impossible to roleplay correctly.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, Whinoah was probably going to push to find her anyway, so hopefully that will start happening soon


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think they really don't have a common language   As for Pleione and Slagg, Pleione has been an NPC Cohort, but you could RP her if you like, or both.  I'll give you some extra RP notes for the two of them or the one you pick



Actually we all speak Seelie in the current group, except Slagg...then he doesn't speak.  

Once we have Alexia though, we'll be back to not sharing a common language.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought she spoke Seelie because it was the common language?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> And a whole lot of secret plotting hidden in all those sblocks, I bet.



Not really...mostly Trayah talking to the Lacerta shaman in Yharzu (their native language), and of course his own spirits.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought she spoke Seelie because it was the common language?



Well Alexia's languages are listed as Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, and Infernal...so no Seelie there that I can see.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The problem is that where she is, she sort of needs to be rescued, so there isn't even a side thread opportunity either.  There may be an NPC ally the party finds soon, though, so you could play that for the intervening time.  It would be significantly closer to Alexia than either Pleione or Slagg would be.
> 
> Edit: Though now that I think of it, it may be next to impossible to roleplay correctly.




Rescued? How embarrassing... . I suppose her dragon cohort is also imprisoned. Either way, Corivared is too limited to be a good substitute.
Looking at Slagg in the RG I see he has an intelligence of 8, equivalent to an IQ of 80 which is only borderline retarded, meaning that in my view he's been portrayed as a bit too stupid so far. People with an IQ of 80 are usually able to function independently in society, even to manage jobs on a basic level without constant supervision.
So, I'll play Slagg, and I'll keep his personality and loyalties intact, but I'll play him just a little bit smarter.

-

Alexia can cast Comprehend Languages, and her buter knows Seelie, so she should still be able to take part in conversation. Though maybe she could swap one of her less important languages for Seelie. Which of the followinglanguages (except Infernal and Draconic) is the most obscure?

Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 6, 2006)

I've read the two IC- threads, but there seems to be a big chunk missing (something about an ambush by some bears and children turning into kittens). Is there another thread for that or was that played in a chatroom?
Also, dideveryonegain a level? In that case, can I level-up Slagg? (and Alexia if she's gained any experience on her adventures and from her earlier visit to the sacred copse?)


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, Whinoah was probably going to push to find her anyway, so hopefully that will start happening soon




Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Alexia can cast Comprehend Languages, and her buter knows Seelie, so she should still be able to take part in conversation. Though maybe she could swap one of her less important languages for Seelie. Which of the followinglanguages (except Infernal and Draconic) is the most obscure?
> 
> Valsian, Altanian, Eldish, Mojin, High Praetorian, Draconic, Infernal.



Valsian is your native language, and Mojin is another Aris language.  Eldish is the most common language in the stars.  Altanian and High Praetorian are probably fairly rare, with High Praetorian being a bit more so.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I've read the two IC- threads, but there seems to be a big chunk missing (something about an ambush by some bears and children turning into kittens). Is there another thread for that or was that played in a chatroom?
> Also, dideveryonegain a level? In that case, can I level-up Slagg? (and Alexia if she's gained any experience on her adventures and from her earlier visit to the sacred copse?)



There was a crash, anything from between 12/29/05 and 5/10/06 was lost


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 6, 2006)

But High Praetorian is probably a big language in aristocratic circles, since it's the language of the Roman elite.(?)
--
That's terrible. What happened during that lost time that Shag should know about?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Rescued? How embarrassing... . I suppose her dragon cohort is also imprisoned. Either way, Corivared is too limited to be a good substitute.
> Looking at Slagg in the RG I see he has an intelligence of 8, equivalent to an IQ of 80 which is only borderline retarded, meaning that in my view he's been portrayed as a bit too stupid so far. People with an IQ of 80 are usually able to function independently in society, even to manage jobs on a basic level without constant supervision.
> So, I'll play Slagg, and I'll keep his personality and loyalties intact, but I'll play him just a little bit smarter.
> 
> ...





> Looking at Slagg in the RG I see he has an intelligence of 8, equivalent to an IQ of 80 which is only borderline retarded, meaning that in my view he's been portrayed as a bit too stupid so far. People with an IQ of 80 are usually able to function independently in society, even to manage jobs on a basic level without constant supervision.
> So, I'll play Slagg, and I'll keep his personality and loyalties intact, but I'll play him just a little bit smarter.




I hate the IQ comparison, and it is almost never even remotely accurate (except maybe very very close to 10), but you are indeed correct that Slagg isn't that dumb.  He's somewhat smart for a Tralg.  Keep in mind that the Tralg race states that they can be basically functional in their usual role of Raiders even at average Int (and Slagg is smarter than many Tralg).  The Tralg Int penalty reflects, rather, the near-inability to become a maverick who breaks out of their cultural mould, which is that whoever is stronger deserves what they can take.  This isn't necessarily a greedy Chaotic Evil attitude in all cases--if a Tralg is raiding with a Narlseman and they are beaten by a brave and powerful defender, the Tralg will stop his comrade from trying to attack the victor from behind or something like that (unleashed may have some of this in his compilation?).  Anyways, Slagg has managed to break a bit from traditional Tralg viewpoints to about what you see.  As for his recent behaviour, well I'll send you the extra notes about that 

Yeah, you can level up Slagg.  I gave him 0 RP XP and a peanlty for dropping out of the game, so he actually didn't level, but he's so very close that I'll bump him up for you  

As for Alexia, well assuming she is successfully saved (which she might not be and it might not be for a while, but she'll be pretty safe from death at least), she may have the choice to level in something unusual, so don't level her just yet.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

> But High Praetorian is probably a big language in aristocratic circles, since it's the language of the Roman elite.(?)




High Praetorian is definitely a big language among aristocratic circles in the Praetorian Empire.  However, many of those circles are on the capital planet, which doesn't allow foreigners to visit.  There definitely are still places to use the language though, but it isn't as common as Vulgar Praetorian.  Unleashed can tell you about the time BS's got into a fight with everyone in DI because his character refused to learn anything but High Praetorian, despite the fact that it wouldn't allow him to speak with but two people on the ship in which he was travelling.


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

RA,

I managed to tear up my shoulder on Saturday and unfortunately I've only got a limited amount of typing available in it at any one time.  Annoyingly, work seems to want most of that typing (go figure).  Anyway, posting will be light for me until I can get off the anti-inflamitories, pain-killers, and muscle relaxants.

My apologies,
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> I managed to tear up my shoulder on Saturday and unfortunately I've only got a limited amount of typing available in it at any one time.  Annoyingly, work seems to want most of that typing (go figure).  Anyway, posting will be light for me until I can get off the anti-inflamitories, pain-killers, and muscle relaxants.
> 
> ...



 No problem.  Work and real life both definitely come first   So unless you can type with the other hand or something, get your rest--we'll still be here


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

Not so good with the one hand typing thing . . . so posts will likely be smaller as a result.  Definitely as it gets later in the evening and the wear and tear from the day are worse.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Not so good with the one hand typing thing . . . so posts will likely be smaller as a result.  Definitely as it gets later in the evening and the wear and tear from the day are worse.
> 
> Keia



 Sure, no worries


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2006)

Take care Keia, hope your shoulder is feeling better soon.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, get your rest Keia...no point making it worse.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 12, 2006)

Long weekend...

But I'll jump right back in. Is there anything else I need to know before start playing Slagg?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Nephtys]Yep--you may have noticed some talk about secondary effects and how Trayah oozes yellow ichor and Obscurity's vision is obscured.  Slagg has his own problems--his form has become hunched, and among other things, he now has serious trouble speaking intelligibly without badly slurring his words.  He's quite embarrassed about this and he doesn't want people to find out and think he's even dumber than they think he is now, so he's been trying not to talk unless he must.  Also, sometimes he gets really angry, although that isn't completely new as a Raider and a Gladiator, but it is sometimes more intense now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

RA,

What sources are available for spell selection for Animist in VP.  I know it's Druid/Ranger, but I was wondering what books were available.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> What sources are available for spell selection for Animist in VP.  I know it's Druid/Ranger, but I was wondering what books were available.  Thanks!!
> 
> Keia



 PH only unless you pay to meditate and expand your spells known to include a few from another book.  I might allow one-for-one swaps if they have a good flavour reason.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Damned dogs again! Well, Trayah probably won't have to worry about his spells...


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> PH only unless you pay to meditate and expand your spells known to include a few from another book.  I might allow one-for-one swaps if they have a good flavour reason.




What is the cost we're talking about here for a 1st level spell?

Current spell list looks like:
0th: Cure Minor Wounds x2, Create Water, Purify Food and Drink

1st: Cure Light Wounds x2, Hide from Animals


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> What is the cost we're talking about here for a 1st level spell?
> 
> Current spell list looks like:
> 0th: Cure Minor Wounds x2, Create Water, Purify Food and Drink
> ...



 The same as the cost for a Wizard, except spent in special incenses to meditate.  Also, you have to research the spell, have a divine scroll, or have someone who knows share the secrets with you as normal.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The same as the cost for a Wizard, except spent in special incenses to meditate.  Also, you have to research the spell, have a divine scroll, or have someone who knows share the secrets with you as normal.




bleh   , so there's no divine granting, sacrifices made and the like.  It's pretty much exactly like wizards?  I'll just stick with the basics then.  Not much place for researching in the current environment.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> bleh   , so there's no divine granting, sacrifices made and the like.  It's pretty much exactly like wizards?  I'll just stick with the basics then.  Not much place for researching in the current environment.
> 
> Keia



 The flavour is divine granting and sacrifices made, but the GP cost and requirements are the same--the divine classes already get the leg up with the full PH spell list and no spellbook needed once they add spells, so it would hardly be fair to give them new spells more easily, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

And your opinion is what counts in this regard.     I'm fine with it, the time requirements was one of the questions.  But so long as we're forced to PHB only that means the bad guys are too right?  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> And your opinion is what counts in this regard.     I'm fine with it, the time requirements was one of the questions.  But so long as we're forced to PHB only that means the bad guys are too right?
> 
> Keia



 Right--any bad guy divine casters will have paid for non-core spells on their list out of their treasure funds


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right--any bad guy divine casters will have paid for non-core spells on their list out of their treasure funds




So we lose treasure too!!!   Plus bad guys always have more time on their hands than the good guys do !!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> So we lose treasure too!!!   Plus bad guys always have more time on their hands than the good guys do !!



 My bad guys always always always try to use their treasure, although they occasionally wind up with stuff they can't use if they got it from killing adventurers.  That's why the Silver Dragon was wearing his Ring of Protection for more AC instead of just sleeping on it or something.  Well-connected NPC types who have access to markets that trade in magic items might even sell the items they have but cannot use for half price and use the funds to buy things they can use.  The best way to get random treasure that's just sitting around tends to be against mindless or low-Int enemies that hoard shinies or ancient ruins with construct, trap, and mindless undead defenders, or something like that.  I have been known to give out tons of treasure though, on occasion.  Sometimes my FtF group has to pull out ten sheets of paper because they just found thousands of gems and hundreds of art objects and magic items.  Of course, that was the time that they gave them to an evil NPC to keep track of them.  They didn't know she was evil except one PC, and ironically she didn't do anything wrong, but the one PC stole everything and blamed it on her: "Oh, I just found out she's evil."  He gave it all as a bribe to another NPC


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=RA]
That's great, my characters usually talk too much anyway.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

They come out on all sides and every one of them attacks Trayah who's at the front...well my powers of prediction are getting closer to the mark at least.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> They come out on all sides and every one of them attacks Trayah who's at the front...well my powers of prediction are getting closer to the mark at least.



 Trayah was not at the front until the front moved away from blocking him--also, note that they took readied attacks to attack Trayah when they could have attacked Whinoah without taking attacks


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Trayah was not at the front until the front moved away from blocking him--also, note that they took readied attacks to attack Trayah when they could have attacked Whinoah without taking attacks



Trayah has been leading the party from the front since they left the copse...at least that's what I posted.

Edit: I'm not particularly worried about them all going after Trayah, just thought it was strange considering where he was.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, in that case, some of the others didn't have to move as much, but I assumed M'ress was up front too for protection with Whinoah sort of front and to the side, something like this:


```
M
          T   W
          O P S
```


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Trayah is at the front becaue if he finds some tracks, he doesn't want anyone walking over them before he can examine them...so he's right at the front, leading the way.

Strange formation you've got there, considering our previous marching order. I would have thought something more like (front to back)...


```
T M
O P
W S
```


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Trayah is at the front becaue if he finds some tracks, he doesn't want anyone walking over them before he can examine them...so he's right at the front, leading the way.
> 
> Strange formation you've got there, considering our previous marching order. I would have thought something more like (front to back)...
> 
> ...



 Ah, okay.  That' pretty similar, though, and since M'ress went backwards, Pleione came over, and Whinoah went up a tree, it basically turns out equivalently


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, okay.  That' pretty similar, though, and since M'ress went backwards, Pleione came over, and Whinoah went up a tree, it basically turns out equivalently



Well, I though it was about time to post a marching order. Can't really keep track of anything, if I have no idea of where everyone started, how many opponents we face, or where they are relative to us...even then I'm still guessing.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

So, how many semi-permanent hp do we lose with the dogs, Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So, how many semi-permanent hp do we lose with the dogs, Rystil?



 3 per blow


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 3 per blow



Oh well, it was nice having full hp for a little while at least...though they're not nearly enough against these enemies anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh well, it was nice having full hp for a little while at least...though they're not nearly enough against these enemies anyway.



 Frankly, 10 Con tends to produce HP for most classes that isn't enough for any succession of EL-appropriate enemies--particularly with 17 AC at this level--my Telepath in LEW has had 15 AC unbuffed 17 AC with a quick buff since level 1, and she shares Trayah's Dex of 10.  If I was Trayah, I might have spread out the purchase of the +2 RoP to get a +1 armour, +1 RoP, and +1 shield for half the price.  Barkskin is good too, but I will admit he doesn't have time to get that up.

You should be good though--I think he can survive by playing tactically, and he is undoubtably invaluable to the party and highly effective at his abilities, but you do have to understand that you built him with a bit of a glass jaw--I think it may have been a conscious design choice.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Whinoah just rolled poorly on her HP.  She's got not much in the way of con, but she's got a penalty too.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh I know how I built him, but don't forget Trayah along with all the other starting characters weren't designed with a specific game in mind...which would have modified how I made the character a great deal at least. I wouldn't have made a straight caster, or probably even a lacerta, knowing beforehand what the game was going to be like. That I managed to pick another race with a racial Dexterity penalty doesn't help either. As for the items don't forget the cost multipliers you imposed, x2 or x3 cost for the armour and shield (and he wouldn't likely used a shield as he fights with claws most of the time, not a weapon).  

Your opponents though make the hp situation worse, as there's no ready way to heal the damage unless we backtrack and then return to fight an apparently inexhaustible supply of enemies. Though I could probably afford to swap his Con and Int around...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

> As for the items don't forget the cost multipliers you imposed, x2 or x3 cost for the armour and shield




Ah, right about that.  If he doesn't cast Barkskin, though, he could have gotten +1 Natural Armour on the cheap at least 



> Oh I know how I built him, but don't forget Trayah along with all the other starting characters weren't designed with a specific game in mind...which would have modified how I made the character a great deal at least. I wouldn't have made a straight caster, or probably even a lacerta, knowing beforehand what the game was going to be like. That I managed to pick another race with a racial Dexterity penalty doesn't help either.




'Tis true--though I _did_ say this would be the heaviest combat game.  I still think that the Trayah concept was a great and crucial addition here.



> Your opponents though make the hp situation worse, as there's no ready way to heal the damage unless we backtrack and then return to fight an apparently inexhaustible supply of enemies. Though I could probably afford to swap his Con and Int around...




That's true   I don't deny that fact, and I think it makes it interesting--the worse the HP situation got on the way to the Copse, in my opinion viewing your tactics the better you got at working as a team with limited resources.  There was a lot of great thinking in the later tactics, and even a well-placed retreat when discretion was the better part of valour   It's just when you said that even without their special ability to deal uncurable damage they would *still* be dealing too much damage for Trayah to handle, I decided to point out that he has low AC and HP   Of course, cast Fly and they can't touch you and you could probably kite them with a Sling if they didn't just leave.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

This is why I like trees


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, right about that. If he doesn't cast Barkskin, though, he could have gotten +1 Natural Armour on the cheap at least



Which wouldn't have likely saved him from damage even once.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's just when you said that even without their special ability to deal uncurable damage they would *still* be dealing too much damage for Trayah to handle, I decided to point out that he has low AC and HP   Of course, cast Fly and they can't touch you and you could probably kite them with a Sling if they didn't just leave.



Well of course they're too tough when they gang tackle him, he's a support character after all.  Though if he ever gets some time to buff beforehand, he'd be quite okay (especially since gaining access to 4th-level spells--_divine power_ anyone  ), but since we're always attacked without warning or time to prepare he's pretty weak in melee...especially since he can't actually afford to prepare any offensive 4th-level spells, considering the need the party has for _restoration_.

As for the sling, we've already discussed that, it's useless against them as he'd struggle to beat their DR/fast heal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

You could Magic Stone or something 

That +0 Init is part of the reason he doesn't get to act first


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could Magic Stone or something
> 
> That +0 Init is part of the reason he doesn't get to act first



They'd still heal!  

Yes, so stop giving races a Dex penalty, especialy ones that don't tend to wear armour...just think, he'd have +1 Init and +1 AC without that.  

And how about something he _can_ use his turning ability on, as it's a damned useless ability currently, especialy when he spent a feat to enhance it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> They'd still heal!
> 
> Yes, so stop giving races a Dex penalty, especialy ones that don't tend to wear armour...just think, he'd have +1 Init and +1 AC without that.
> 
> And how about something he _can_ use his turning ability on, as it's a damned useless ability currently, especialy when he spent a feat to enhance it.



 There's five (or perhaps six, but I group five and six together) 'chunks' of monsters, two of which are turnable by Trayah.  After finishing mandatory chunk 1, you chose chunk 4, which contains the most similar sorts of monster to chunk 1   Chunks 2 and 3 both have turnable monsters for Trayah.  Chunk 5 is just plain deadly 

As to Lacerta, they get such a huge Natural Armour bonus because of the Dex penalty


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As to Lacerta, they get such a huge Natural Armour bonus because of the Dex penalty



Yes, but I want everything, everything I tell you.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could Magic Stone or something
> 
> That +0 Init is part of the reason he doesn't get to act first



I have a +6, and that hasn't helped me much


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have a +6, and that hasn't helped me much



 Just in this encounter   And she still beat almost half the enemies despite rolling a 3.  I'd say that's a big benefit from her Init bonus


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I should really remember to cast that Mage Armor at the start of every day.  7 hrs will last a long time.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2006)

The New Slagg has been posted. I added a level of Raider (for the +1d6 to SA). Check it out.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shut up about the IC hate--IC just gave you TWO 20s in a row!



Yes, it certainly did, but in a completely useless way...what a waste! That just proves IC hates me, as if it'd done that first, Trayah might have been close to dropping the second dog, instead of completely obliterating the first.  

Of course if I'd had any idea how many dogs there were, or where they were, I wouldn't have moved Pleione and Trayah there.  So please, a better reporting of the number of enemies in future and where they are.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, it certainly did, but in a completely useless way...what a waste! That just proves IC hates me, as if it'd done that first, Trayah might have been close to dropping the second dog, instead of completely obliterating the first.
> 
> Of course if I'd had any idea how many dogs there were, or where they were, I wouldn't have moved Pleione and Trayah there.  So please, a better reporting of the number of enemies in future and where they are.



 They weren't there originally--they specifically broke off from fighting all the rest of the people to come kill you   That would have happened no matter where you moved them, and frankly the DDoor->Entangle definitely bought you a bunch of time.  Personally I would have tried Sanctuary or Fly, but it worked for a while.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They weren't there originally--they specifically broke off from fighting all the rest of the people to come kill you   That would have happened no matter where you moved them, and frankly the DDoor->Entangle definitely bought you a bunch of time.  Personally I would have tried Sanctuary or Fly, but it worked for a while.



I assume they were in the loose circle surrounding us, though.  My point though is knowing there were a _lot_ more dogs, which didn't attack initially, would have changed my tactics (hence my request for better reporting of the situation we're in, in future).

Trayah wouldn't have taken Pleione with him when he DDed (which he needed to do to escape the three dogs attacking him), if he'd known there were a large number of dogs yet to act. Then instead of staying to defend Pleione as he did (which wouldn't have been necessary), he would have cast Fly or something to take himself out of harms way.

Then, I didn't think the dogs would immediately spot them 120 feet away in the undergrowth either...especially when there was no reason for them to be looking there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I assume they were in the loose circle surrounding us, though.  My point though is knowing there were a _lot_ more dogs, which didn't attack initially, would have changed my tactics (hence my request for better reporting of the situation we're in, in future).
> 
> Trayah wouldn't have taken Pleione with him when he DDed (which he needed to do to escape the three dogs attacking him), if he'd known there were a large number of dogs yet to act. Then instead of staying to defend Pleione as he did (which wouldn't have been necessary), he would have cast Fly or something to take himself out of harms way.
> 
> Then, I didn't think the dogs would immediately spot them 120 feet away in the undergrowth either...especially when there was no reason for them to be looking there.



 Bah, they wouldn't bother coming through an Entangle after Pleione--they'd have gone Slagg or Obscurity if Trayah was airborne--it's a waste to spend all that time getting over there to attack one lone target who wouldn't have been doing anything (presumably), but to get two separated and cut off seemed to their advantage.  

Also, these were the dogs from before, and as before there were 8.  As to the Undergrowth, they actually heard you over there first.  That's why they sort of came in a clumsy arc and got badly trapped in the Entangle.

Anyways, hopefully we'll be okay later on--the reason we never had the problem before is that Trayah has never beaten lots of enemies on initiative yet with +0  or else the enemies often have surprise (this fight they did not)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, they wouldn't bother coming through an Entangle after Pleione--they'd have gone Slagg or Obscurity if Trayah was airborne--it's a waste to spend all that time getting over there to attack one lone target who wouldn't have been doing anything (presumably), but to get two separated and cut off seemed to their advantage.
> 
> Also, these were the dogs from before, and as before there were 8.  As to the Undergrowth, they actually heard you over there first.  That's why they sort of came in a clumsy arc and got badly trapped in the Entangle.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully we'll be okay later on--the reason we never had the problem before is that Trayah has never beaten lots of enemies on initiative yet with +0  or else the enemies often have surprise (this fight they did not)



Hmm, attack two separated and cut off targets, which they could probably take down at their leisure, compared to the three that were actually cutting down their pack...strange tactics indeed. Take the weak ones first while the pack dies.  

As for them not chasing Pleione if Trayah left her alone, after observing the above tactics. Sadly Trayah can't mindread the intentions of his foes, so why would he expect them to suddenly turn tail and head back to the dangerous foes they left behind slaughtering their pack, when they deliberately went out of their way to go after targets doing nothing to them. That, in my opinion, would be wishful thinking of the highest magnitude.  

Well, you said they were 'perhaps the same from before', not that it would have helped if you had said they were exactly the same dogs as before, as you didn't give us the number of dogs when they ran us to ground then either.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

I will have to side with Unleashed on this one . . . in a combat intensive game, having an accurate map is critical.  There are a number of times that M'ress has acted poorly becuase of the lack of knowledge on the placement of her foes and her allies - things she should be able to see with her eyes.    :\ 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

> Well, you said they were 'perhaps the same from before', not that it would have helped if you had said they were exactly the same dogs as before, as you didn't give us the number of dogs when they ran us to ground then either.




Well, there were more than 3 when they all attacked M'ress though 



> compared to the three that were actually cutting down their pack




This hadn't occurred yet by the time they made the choice.  It was an attempt to separate the two groups of enemies and cut them off and flank them initiated due to outnumbering you guys (admittedly not by much)--it was actually pretty terrible tactics on the dogs' part, but they're not too smart


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> I will have to side with Unleashed on this one . . . in a combat intensive game, having an accurate map is critical.  There are a number of times that M'ress has acted poorly becuase of the lack of knowledge on the placement of her foes and her allies - things she should be able to see with her eyes.    :\
> 
> Keia



 While I do agree that maps are useful, I am incapable of making effective maps without significantly cutting into the time for this and other games (I would probably have to drop GMing two to three games per game with a map I had to draw).  I've been playing face-to-face 3.X since the inception without a map or minis, though I know that isn't really an acceptable argument or excuse.

I would be very happy to help someone else who wanted to make a map to indicate locations if they are a bit off so that everyone can be clear where things are.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

By the way, I just want to make sure I emphasise:  This is no way an indictment on you, the players.  You guys are doing a great job.  This is an indictment on me:  I am *terrible* at making maps.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

Even an excel spreadsheet with letters for the characters and numbers for the bad guys would more useful . . . as a suggestion.  And they take very little time to do.  A simple example that in no way ties to what we're doing.  

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've been playing face-to-face 3.X since the inception without a map or minis, though I know that isn't really an acceptable argument or excuse.
> 
> I would be very happy to help someone else who wanted to make a map to indicate locations if they are a bit off so that everyone can be clear where things are.



The advantage of face-to-face though, is that asking questions to clarify where everyone is, takes only a few minutes, while here it could take days...depending on who's doing the questioning of course.  

I'd be willing to do some form of map, though I don't think it's 100% necessary with better reporting of the situation.

For example for the start of this combat, instead of...
There is enough time to shout a warning before the underbrush explodes in motion, as wild dogs, perhaps the same from before, burst out on all sides in a loose circle around them.

...we could have had.
There is enough time to shout a warning before the underbrush explodes in motion, as *8* wild dogs, perhaps the same from before, burst out on all sides in a loose circle around them, *about 20 feet away*.

Which gives a far better idea of what's happening, and where everyone is with a few extra words and numbers. That's enough of a description for me to work with, without a map being provided, as I can effectively draw a map or imagine the situation fairly accurately from the data provided. So to recap, number of enemies and distance from PCs is information we might want.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm generally a fan of just winging it too. I certainly don't use much in the way of maps in f2f unless my players have questions then I sketch out a little rough hand drawl scrawl. 

 In pbp though I've noticed that even with detailed descriptions its sometimes hard for people to see what you have in your head. I've had several of my own games run into questions and people asking for maps when I thought I had been pretty clear on things.  

Admittedly I now spend a bit too much time on maps, but I try to stick to dming just one game for that reason (okay so I've gotten ropped into a second with the start of LEB).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2006)

> Which gives a far better idea of what's happening, and where everyone is with a few extra words and numbers. That's enough of a description for me to work with, without a map being provided, as I can effectively draw a map or imagine the situation fairly accurately from the data provided. So to recap, number of enemies and distance from PCs is information we might want.




I'll remind myself to keep that in mind--I should have given initial distance for sure.  However, it actually wasn't clear exactly how many dogs there were until they attacked, actually.  From the sounds, you knew they surrounded you though (which does imply more than three or it would be a pretty lame circle  )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll remind myself to keep that in mind--I should have given initial distance for sure.  However, it actually wasn't clear exactly how many dogs there were until they attacked, actually.  From the sounds, you knew they surrounded you though (which does imply more than three or it would be a pretty lame circle  )



Well if it wasn't apparent how many dogs there were attacking us, how could we possibly come to the conclusion they'd surrounded us?  I don't know about anyone else, but all I _knew_ was that Trayah was jumped by three dogs, that were tearing him to pieces ...so he teleported away and took Pleione along to protect her.  

As for the number of dogs, hmm, let's see, they burst out on all sides...all sides of what? A pentagon, a hexagon, etc., note I didn't start with a square, because it'd have to be at least 5 dogs to form any semblance of a circle.  As for the loose circle, well what can I say that's a pretty loose definition.   

Now I'm just poking fun for lack of anything better to do.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, Whinoah rocks when she has a magic weapon--keep that in mind casters



Whinoah with a magic weapon? Don't know what you're talking about. Though I should prepare a _greater magic weapon_ spell or two...thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm going to be out of town for about a month, and I don't know wether I'll have access to the internet. I'll try to keep in touch if at all possible, but the way I've played Slagg he's pretty much an NPC already .

Sorry, bye for now, have fun.

N


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm going to be out of town for about a month, and I don't know wether I'll have access to the internet. I'll try to keep in touch if at all possible, but the way I've played Slagg he's pretty much an NPC already .
> 
> Sorry, bye for now, have fun.
> 
> N



 See ya soon--if they go really really fast, they might get to Alexia by then, but I wouldn't count on it


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Trayah isn't the greatest tracker, and the sludge has eaten away many of the tracks in its bubbly darkness, but there are clear signs of people leaving the area and tracks of at least tens of creatures entering it.*



Not the greatest tracker? He has the Track feat and Survival +17 or +19 (aboveground).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not the greatest tracker? He has the Track feat and Survival +17 or +19 (aboveground).



 Oops--that's what I get for not paying attention.  I knew he had ridiculous Survival, but I didn't even check for the Track feat because I just assumed no one would ever take it (because this is the first time ever  )

You get new info!


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops--that's what I get for not paying attention.  I knew he had ridiculous Survival, but I didn't even check for the Track feat because I just assumed no one would ever take it (because this is the first time ever  )
> 
> You get new info!



Unleashed, unusual and proud of it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Unleashed, unusual and proud of it!



 Well, IC hates you, but you still got a 25.  Hopefully the new info will be helpful and convince you your feat was well-spent


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

My Barb/Cleric/Druid almost took it, but we had a ranger.  He did have Alertness.

(First 3.0 character ever)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, IC hates you, but you still got a 25.  Hopefully the new info will be helpful and convince you your feat was well-spent



I like taking the Track feat anyway, as sometimes it comes in really handy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

Well first 3.0 characters can sometimes be rough, although my group was min/maxing from the get-go.  I still remember that night.  We went from our 2e campaign in Tiamat's lair to rolling up new characters the very night the 3e PH came out and was brought to where we were playing.  Ah, those were the days


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't get to make my first 3.0 character until about 12 months after the 3e PH came out, as I was the only person willing to run a game with the new rules. Not that we played anything else during that time mind you, just no-one else wanted to run until they got comfortable with the new system.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I didn't get to make my first 3.0 character until about 12 months after the 3e PH came out, as I was the only person willing to run a game with the new rules. Not that we played anything else during that time mind you, just no-one else wanted to run until they got comfortable with the new system.



 Ah.  We tried right away.  We suffered somewhat from the lack of a DMG or MM, but fortunately the 1st-level characters wisely chose not to fight the Ancient Green dragon, though the Rogue did go on a sidequest while the rest of the party was asleep to bring him a yummy virgin and managed to get on the dragon's good side.  They wound up beating some bandits and hired thugs under the employ of the monk's master's old nemesis, Lord Archibald III, followed by heading to Archibald's lair, where they were beset by illusions and an evil cleric.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh, we tried right away, it's just that I was the only one DMing for the first 12 months.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh, we tried right away, it's just that I was the only one DMing for the first 12 months.



 Ah, I see.  That campaign eventually got weird.  The 'where are they now' bios of the characters are fairly amusing.  Let's see:

Lia the Mage who everyone forgot was there and missed a lot of sessions--Lia developed a Vanishing sickness that caused her to flicker adrift on the Ethereal Plane and unable to access the Prime until she was grounded by someone remembering her.

Alain the Human Rogue--Alain renamed himself Hiawatha, Lord of Ignorance, and attempted to convert people to his worship.  "Do you want to learn about my cult?" "No." "Awesome!  You're in!"

Taldin the Monk--Taldin went back in time thousands of years ate the Black Heart of Laragos, which replaced his Monk levels with Arcanist levels.  When he was confronted with a Weave that was missing a central component of his magic, he refused to learn how to fix it, so he just casts with his Arcs and shrugs as they all turn into Wild Surges

Shane Greenbottle, Halfling Rogue--Shane became a minor Demon Lord of the Abyss due to being named as one erroneously, then going back in time thousands of years and spreading his name and presence, creating a kingdom called Shania ruled under his iron fist.  Although his goal was to create a society decadent enough to support evil death pits (the farmers he met at first were simple folks who had no need for money), he wound up accidentally bringing everyone a much better life and was beloved by the people.  Later, he was respected by other Abyssal powers despite his fraudulent claim to being a Demon Lord due to the fact that he had survived for thousands of years, and any Demon Lord that could survive that long must hav something up his sleeve.

Bilun the Cleric--killed by assassins

Valania the Druid--returned to the woods


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow . . . not a single one decided to attack M'ress . . . all were completely willing to take the blows for getting around her.  I'm simply stunned.

Not having a map I have to assume that none of them triggered multiple AoO's for going around her.  Still . . .

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

That's correct.  They were arrayed around Obscurity in a near-circle, but the two guys at the back already moved forward.  That left M'ress's only real blocking option as something like this


```
C C
C C
 M
    
  CC
   W
```


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

Rystil,

can I have a new map of where everyone is at?  I'm trying to determine if it's worthwhile to full atack while I'm here or just tumble back and attack.  Thanks for your help !! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

```
CCC
CMC
CCC
 
CSC
  C
  B


  W
  P

  OT
```


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like full attack is most likely then.  Not willing to go through that many attacks of opportunity with the 'pass through' higher DC of difficulty.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Looks like full attack is most likely then.  Not willing to go through that many attacks of opportunity with the 'pass through' higher DC of difficulty.
> 
> Keia



 If that's what you're worried about, remember that M'ress's AC is obscene enough that she could just waltz past them and probably not be hit


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

I was more worried about failing the tumble check and being unable to pass through an enemy square - wasting her round essentially.  Being completely surrounded as per the new map she couldn't just walk out of the encirclement.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> I was more worried about failing the tumble check and being unable to pass through an enemy square - wasting her round essentially.  Being completely surrounded as per the new map she couldn't just walk out of the encirclement.



 That's true   Then again, she got her AoOs for the surrounding thing, so she can leave happy


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, I thought Trayah was inside the boat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: He is indeed, just barely--everyone else (by which I mean M'ress and Slagg) has advanced up to the edge.  However, you had line of sight to them from the shattered roof and walls, and the bird has reach.  If you guys had all actually gone farther down below where the explosions are coming from, it would have prevented the bird from following and limited the creatures from ganging as much--I mentioned this when M'ress chose to charge forward earlier, but she did it anyway valiantly to protect Whinoah)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: I thought Trayah was at least 5 feet back from the edge of the ship, so had cover from the roof and could only see the bird because it was at a distance from the open side of the ship (and not because he could see through holes in the roof/walls). Had I known he was so exposed he would have moved further back. :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: If he had been far enough back, he wouldn't have been able to fire at these targets.  As it is, he can only attack and be attacked by targets also in the ship (the dip over the top prevents this), but the broken ceiling allows them all inside without a problem if they can climb or fly.  As mentioned, the lower areas are more cordoned off.  What stopped them before was M'ress and Slagg blocking the way.)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Ah, well the problem with that is that Trayah was only seeking the shelter of the ship to avoid flying creatures (as he was himself flying), so placing him where they could get at him made the entire exercise of seeking shelter pointless.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Sort of, although it made it harder, since the bird was forced to fly low and in to get to him.  If he had gone further back to a point where he was too far to target the enemies or allies, he would have been totally safe from the bird and heavily protected from the other guys (at the cost of not being able to contribute))


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Alternatively though, if I'd known Trayah could be gotten at in the ship (from above), he could have kept flying and fighting from the air.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: You can't--you have to dip under and in like Trayah and the bird did--that's why Slagg and M'ress were able to effectively hold that point and the bird didn't just fly over them )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: So where was the bird then?  As Obscurity and Trayah are right next to each other, and there's only appears to be a 5 ft. gap between them and Pleione, and I recall you saying the bird was large (as it was over both Obscurity and Whinoah at one point).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Correct.  It flew in through the non-blocked wrecked wall portion and is now in the destroyed multiple room with smashed walls composite area with those four)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Hmm, I'll just have to go with...I have no idea what's going on...after that description, as I have no idea where the ship is in relation to the characters.   

BTW, any reason we're typing OOC in front of everything in the OOC thread? I know I was just copying you, as I wasn't looking at the thread title, but what's your excuse for starting the trend?   

And while we're here, bloody terrible damage roll again...average damage for 2d8 from 3d8...aaaaaaarrrrrgh!!!! Perhaps when Trayah dies my luck might change, as it seems to be primarily linked with him. So should I start thinking about a new character, assuming I can continue in this game, or will my suffering continue?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Hmm, I'll just have to go with...I have no idea what's going on...after that description, as I have no idea where the ship is in relation to the characters.
> 
> BTW, any reason we're typing OOC in front of everything in the OOC thread? I know I was just copying you, as I wasn't looking at the thread title, but what's your excuse for starting the trend?
> 
> And while we're here, bloody terrible damage roll again...average damage for 2d8 from 3d8...aaaaaaarrrrrgh!!!! Perhaps when Trayah dies my luck might change, as it seems to be primarily linked with him. So should I start thinking about a new character, assuming I can continue in this game, or will my suffering continue?



 The ship is fractured and shattered, leaving several rooms' walls caved in to create one larger room, as I mentioned.  Think of it like this: There's this tilted sunken ship leading downwards, and you guys climbed into the fractured gaping hole leading into the inside from the surface.  The enemies followed suit.

As for damage, at least Obscurity did well, right? 

You may survive if you're lucky and IC doesn't hate you


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

I understood how the interior of the ship was laid out, as you described it earlier (sans the gaping holes of course  )...what was confusing was where everyone was. You said Trayah was barely inside the boat after my initial post here today (he hasn't moved since he initially flew inside, where you put him beside M'ress near the entrance), and yet in the last post you said the bird was inside with 'those four'.

Well Trayah is dead then, because IC hates me...though it may want to punish me by keeping him alive.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

man do we ever need someone to cast a Hallow spell. Not that any of our characters would figure that out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> man do we ever need someone to cast a Hallow spell. Not that any of our characters would figure that out.



 Uh, it only works on holy sites and buildings, costs 1000 gp, and takes 24 hours to cast   There's actually a much easier way to be rid of this damage, but you guys skipped that part.  Maybe later


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

thought there was another one that was similar but had a duration but was portable. guess im just making stuff up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> thought there was another one that was similar but had a duration but was portable. guess im just making stuff up.



 Well, that would make Vile damage kind of useless, no?    There's only one thing in the game I know of that does that, and it has an extremely short duration, strong limitations, and I made it up for this adventure as a Homebrew ability


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

there is! its consecrate, I knew I wasnt going crazy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> there is! its consecrate, I knew I wasnt going crazy



 Consecrate counts for vile damage?

EDIT: Oh, right it does.  I had forgotten this, but I remember when I created the adventure.  The trouble is that the entire corrupted area of the jungle counts as a desecrate (which is why these undead are a bit strong)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

yup just looked it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> yup just looked it up.



 Yeah, I did too.  Then I checked my notes.  As I said in the edit above--the trouble is that the entire corrupted area of the jungle counts as a desecrate (which is why these undead are a bit strong for such pansy undead)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

consecrate cast once would dispel desecrate, you'd then have to cast it again to consecrate an area, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> consecrate cast once would dispel desecrate, you'd then have to cast it again to consecrate an area, right?



 Since the Desecrate is a persistant effect (somewhat similar to someone casting desecrate every round, I guess) that can't be dispelled except at the source, only suppressed, and I wouldn't allow the Desecrate to use that fact to manifest despite the single Consecrate, I'd say that the double Consecrate wouldn't work, but a single Consecrate will keep an area at least safe from the Desecrate (plus untainted when you go further east to the Tainted Lands that are even worse off!).  A Consecrate in a non-corrupted area (like the area significantly to the west, or inside that golden sphere in the village even, will work fine though   Not that you know that )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah not that we know any of that. though i had thought the golden sphere was already hallowed and would most likely serve our purposes.  of course obscurity is oblivious to things divine and would have no clue about this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> yeah not that we know any of that. though i had thought the golden sphere was already hallowed and would most likely serve our purposes.  of course obscurity is oblivious to things divine and would have no clue about this.



 Nope--not Hallowed.  But it is warded, which is half as good


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

gotcha, so it would be nice if someone figured out the consecrate thing then. doh.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

Of course the fact that Trayah doesn't carry huge amounts of silver dust and vials of holy water, sort of puts consecrate out of casual reach.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

damn those costly material components


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Poke--I'm bored of applying to grad school, and games don't seem to be moving, so act now and ask for another class write-up and I might have time to do it


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2006)

Runemaiden


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Runemaiden



 Blast--I knew you were going to pick that one.  It's soooo hard.  We'll see if I can manage


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blast--I knew you were going to pick that one.  It's soooo hard.  We'll see if I can manage


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

>



 You killed Boxer!  But he's the proletariat...the PROLETARIAT!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I think I managed to get the class chart pretty close to the way it was, but writing up the class abilities is another matter--yikes!


```
The Runemaiden

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                                Spells/Day	
+1              +2      +0      +2      Aura of Magic, Detect Magic,           3/1
                                        Runic Strike 1/day, Scribe Rune
+2              +3      +0      +3      Arcane Grace, Eldritch Touch           4/2
+3              +3      +1      +3      Aura of Runic Invulnerability          4/2/1
+4              +4      +1      +4      Runic Strike 2/day                     4/3/2
+5              +4      +1      +4      Spellreaving Strike                    4/3/2/1
+6/+1           +5      +2      +5      Enspell Runic Essence                  4/3/3/2
+7/+2           +5      +2      +5      Eldritch Body                          4/4/3/2/1
+8/+3           +6      +2      +6      Quick Enscribing                       4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +6      +3      +6      Runic Strike 3/day                     4/4/4/3/2/1
+10/+5          +7      +3      +7      Scribe Triggered Rune                  4/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +7      +3      +7      Runic Soul                             4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+12/+7/+2       +8      +4      +8      Enspell Runic Essence                  4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+13/+8/+3       +8      +4      +8                                             4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+14/+9/+4       +9      +4      +9      Runic Strike 4/day                     4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+15/+10/+5      +9      +5      +9      Imbue Runic Essence                    4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+16/+11/+6/+1   +10     +5      +10                                            4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+17/+12/+7/+2   +10     +5      +10     Runic Metamagic                        4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+18/+13/+8/+3   +11     +6      +11     Enspell Runic Essence                  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+19/+14/+9/+4   +11     +6      +11     Runic Strike 5/day                     4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+20/+15/+10/+5  +12     +6      +12     Runic Avatar                           4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4

Hit Dice: d8

Skills: 2 + Int bonus, use the Paladin and Wizard skill lists
```


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, missed the class writeup call...not that I have a particular one I want written up, but I can guarantee it would NOT have been the Runemaiden.   Okay, the Runemaiden rtf document is complete to what's available...now for the class abilities and story.  

BTW - We've still got the Bounty Hunter without class ability descriptions and story too...unless I missed them somewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, I missed putting an ability upgrade on the chart.  Level 14 should have Arcane Sight under special.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay--all done.  As expected, it was really hard to write and probably needs editing to be understood by any human reader


```
The Runemaiden

BAB             Fort    Ref     Will    Special                                Runes/Day	
+1              +2      +0      +2      Aura of Magic, Detect Magic,           3/1
                                        Runic Strike 1/day, Scribe Rune
                                        Runemaiden's Code
+2              +3      +0      +3      Arcane Grace, Eldritch Touch           4/2
+3              +3      +1      +3      Aura of Runic Invulnerability          4/2/1
+4              +4      +1      +4      Runic Strike 2/day                     4/3/2
+5              +4      +1      +4      Spellreaving Strike                    4/3/2/1
+6/+1           +5      +2      +5      Enspell Runic Essence                  4/3/3/2
+7/+2           +5      +2      +5      Eldritch Body                          4/4/3/2/1
+8/+3           +6      +2      +6      Quick Enscribing                       4/4/3/3/2
+9/+4           +6      +3      +6      Runic Strike 3/day                     4/4/4/3/2/1
+10/+5          +7      +3      +7      Scribe Triggered Rune                  4/4/4/3/3/2
+11/+6/+1       +7      +3      +7      Runic Soul                             4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+12/+7/+2       +8      +4      +8      Enspell Runic Essence                  4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+13/+8/+3       +8      +4      +8      Arcane Sight                           4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+14/+9/+4       +9      +4      +9      Runic Strike 4/day                     4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+15/+10/+5      +9      +5      +9      Imbue Runic Essence                    4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+16/+11/+6/+1   +10     +5      +10                                            4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+17/+12/+7/+2   +10     +5      +10     Runic Metamagic                        4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
+18/+13/+8/+3   +11     +6      +11     Enspell Runic Essence                  4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/2
+19/+14/+9/+4   +11     +6      +11     Runic Strike 5/day                     4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3
+20/+15/+10/+5  +12     +6      +12     Runic Avatar                           4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4
```


Hit Dice: d8

Skills: 2 + Int bonus, use the Paladin and Wizard skill lists

Spellcasting: A Runemaiden can create spellrunes somewhat similarly to how a 
Wizard prepares spells.  

She receives a number of automatic runes known just
as a Wizard (though taken from both Wizard and Paladin spell lists), and she
can learn further runes through research, studying with another Runemaiden,
or absorbing the knowledge from a scribed rune (scribed using the Scribe Rune
class ability, which costs gold and XP). 

Each day, she can create a number of spellrunes dictated by the chart above.
Note that an unused rune fades after 24 hours, and it is only then that the
Runemaiden is able to use that slot again to scribe another spellrune.  
Scribing a rune takes 1 minute per spell level (5 rounds for a cantrip).  
Once scribed, anyone can activate the rune, though the rune's Caster Level
is limited to either the Caster Level of the Runemaiden who created it or the 
Effective Runemaiden Caster Level (ERCL) of the person activating the rune,
whichever is lower.  

ERCL is calculated as follows--for another Runemaiden, 
it is just the Runemaiden's Caster Level.  For a spellcaster that is not a
Runemaiden, the ERCL is equal to 3/4 of the character's Caster Level, 
rounded down.  For a non-spellcaster, the ERCL is 1/2 of the character's 
character level, rounded down.  For a character who is multiclassed, combine
1 * the Runemaiden level + 3/4 * other spellcasting Caster Level + 1/2 * other
class levels.  Note that for classes where caster level is not equal to class
level, the character may choose to just take 1/2 if it is better than 
3/4 * caster level.

If the ERCL is below the minimum required to cast the spell stored in the
spellrune, the spell fizzles and the rune is wasted.


So, for example: Thalassa, a 7th-level Runemaiden, creates a spellrune of the
spell Scorching Ray.  If Thalassa uses her own rune, the caster level is 7,
and two rays will fire.  Thalassa lends the rune to her Soul Sister Sibyl,
who is a powerful Enchantress/Oracle with a Caster Level of 16.  Even though
Sibyl's ERCL is 12, if she uses the rune, it still has a caster level of 7,
since that is Thalassa's caster level.  If Thalassa instead lends the rune
to her little Sister Phaedra, who is a 4th-level Siren, Phaedra's ERCL is 3,
barely enough to use the rune to fire off a single ray at Caster Level 3.
If Araneau, a 5th-level Swashbuckler, picks Thalassa's pocket (while copping
a feel, just for fun) and takes the rune, his ERCL is 2, so he can't use it.

A Runemaiden uses Int to determine her bonus runes and the DCs of her arcane 
runes (as well as which arcane runes she is able to cast).  Wisdom is the key 
stat for the DCs of her divine runes (as well as which divine runes she is
able to cast).

Runemaiden spellrunes do have Arcane Spell Failure from armour, but any user,
including the Runemaiden, may voluntarily accept the lowest ERCL 
(1/2 character level) in order to avoid all Arcane Spell Failure.  This means
that nonspellcasters never have to worry about Arcane Spell Failure for
Runemaiden spellrunes. 


Aura of Magic (Su): A Runemaiden emanates an aura of magic of all eight schools
equal to the strength of a similar-leveled Paladin's Aura of Good (so Faint
at level 1, Moderate at 2-4, Strong at 5-10, Overwhelming at 11+).  Once the
aura becomes Overwhelming, it can stun any who try to detect it (as per 
Detect Evil), and it automatically conceals weaker auras within 40 feet (as
per 'strong local emanations' in the Detect Magic text) from all attempts at 
detection other than the Runemaiden's own.

Detect Magic (Sp): The Runemaiden may use Detect Magic at will as the spell.

Runic Strike (Su): A Runemaiden can empower her blade to strike with the
magical affinities of her runes.  To do so, she expends a rune on her blade
as a free action while declaring a Runic Strike.  The attack gains a bonus to
hit and a number of extra d6 damage dice equal to the spell level of the chosen
spellrune.  Additionally, if the target has an aura of the same school of magic
as the sacrificed spellrune (usually due to an ongoing magical effect or a 
magic item), the Runic Strike creates a more spectacular effect from the affinity
of the magics--add an additional bonus to hit equal to the Runemaiden's Charisma
bonus and an additional bonus to damage equal to her Runemaiden level.

Scribe Rune: The Runemaiden gains the Scribe Rune feat as a bonus feat.  This
works just like Brew Potion except that the runes can also be used by other
Runemaidens to learn nw spellrunes.

Runemaiden's Code: Runemaidens are sworn to protect the weak and helpless,
particularly from evil magics, and to study runes and eldritch
flows, while always keeping the utmost respect for the magic and never
abusing it for nefarious ends.  A Runemaiden who violates this code or 
commits an Evil act becomes an ex-Runemaiden until she Atones.

Arcane Grace (Su): As the Paladin's Divine Grace

Eldritch Touch (Su): A number of times per day equal to her Charisma bonus,
a Runemaiden can lay her hands gently on a subject's wounds as a standard
action, and use the affinities from the magic affecting the subject to heal 
them.  The touched subject is healed for an amount equal to the total number
of spell levels of spells active on her at the time of the Eldritch Touch.
If the subject happens to be a Runemaiden, she gains an additional 1/2 her
Runemaiden level in hit points, rounded up, due to her innate magical aura.

Aura of Runic Invulnerability (Su): As a standard action, the Runemaiden can
hold her blade sideways in both hands and activate her Aura of Runic
Invulnerability.  It creates a transparent sphere of glowing blue energy 
centred around the Runemaiden with a radius of her choice, up to 30 feet. 
Mystic runes dance across the sphere and glow with powerful eldritch energy.

If any spell or spell-like ability with range greater than touch contains a
target inside the sphere or (if an area spell) has its centre point located 
inside the sphere is affected by the aura.  The Runemaiden makes a caster 
level check against a DC equal to the spell's caster level + 11 to dissipate
the magic.  If the check succeeds, the spell dissipates harmlessly against the
Runemaiden's blade.  If she succeeds by 10 or more, the spell deflects off the
blade and strikes the initial caster (or is centred on the initial caster in 
the case of an area spell).  

The Runemaiden may choose to accept a -5 on this 
check to gain a chance to absorb the spell's magic.  If she succeeds despite
the -5, her blade absorbs the magic and she can restore the power to any 
expended rune of spell level equal to or less than the absorbed spell's power.

If the Runemaiden fails the check, however, things do not work out so well for 
her.  If the Runemaiden is not targeted by the spell already, she becomes the 
target, or (if an area spell) the effect becomes centred on the Runemaiden.
The effect strikes the Runemaiden automatically--any attack roll automatically
succeeds (though roll to see if it is a critical) and she automatically fails
her saving throw.  However, other defenses, such as Spell Resistance, are still
applicable against the spell.  

A Runemaiden who identifies the spell coming her way as something dangerous 
(like Destruction) and chickens out can drop her blade and end the aura as an 
Immediate action, at which point all further spells (including the one that 
frightened her) have their normal effects instead.  This could potentially 
violate her code, however, if it causes a helpless innocent to die instead of 
the Runemaiden.  

Spellreaving Strike (Su): When using her Runic Strike, if the Runemaiden 
chooses to sacrifice a Dispel Magic rune (or a Greater Dispel Magic rune if she
has one), an additional effect occurs after the initial strike is resolved:
If the opponent took damage from the Runic Strike, she is additionally affected
as if struck by a targeted dispel cast by the Runemaiden.  Finally, the target
takes an amount of damage equal to 1d6 per spell level of dispelled spells (not
including magic items) as the energy is released in a violent arcane explosion.

Enspell Runic Essence (Su): When a Runemaiden activates her own rune, she can
apply one of the Runic Essences she knows to the rune's magic.  She masters
one runic essence per 6 levels.

Eldritch Body (Su): The Runemaiden imbues herself with the runic essences she
has mastered in her first step to becoming a creature of pure runic magic.  
As long as she is under the effects of runic magic for at least eight hours a 
day, she no longer needs to eat, sleep, drink, or breathe, though she may do
all these things if she desires.  She also gains a minor manifestation of her
runic essence

Quick Enscribing (Su): The 8th-level Runemaiden can enscribe spellrunes and 
item runes much more quickly than normal.  When enscribing her daily 
spellrunes, she now takes one round per spell level, rather than one minute
per spell level (A cantrip takes one move action to enscribe, so she can
cast those on the fly if she has a surface on which to enscribe the spellrune
and has a full round worth of actions).  

Additionally, she may scribe up to 1000 gold worth of
multiple runes per full day of crafting with her Scribe Rune feat, despite
the normal limit of one item per day (so she could scribe 3 Cure Moderate
Wounds Runes in a day, for instance). 

Scribe Triggered Rune (Su): The 10th-level Runemaiden can create triggered runes 
for traps and the like.  She can specify a triggering condition similar
to that of a Symbol or Magic Mouth spell, which will cause the rune to trigger
She can also scribe a rune just over the heart of any subject who is not
benefitting from a robe or magic armour (both of which use the same eldritch
flow) which will cast a spell that affects that subject with conditions as per
the Contigency spell.  The first use of this ability costs double the XP and gold
of a usual Scribe Rune, and the second requires reagents costing 1500 gold, but no
XP.

Runic Soul (Su): The Runemaiden's soul is charged with eldritch energy that protects
her from harmful magic.  This grants her Spell Resistance equal to her Runemaiden 
level + 11, except that she can choose to allow any spells of which she is aware 
without spending an action or lowering the Spell Resistance for the round.  Also,
she no longer suffers the effects of aging.  At level 12 when she gains a new Runic 
Essence, it empowers her Runic Soul and grants her another minor manifestation, 
similar to Eldritch Body.

Arcane Sight (Sp): The Runemaiden's Detect Magic improves to a permanent Arcane 
Sight.  If the Arcane Sight is ever dispelled by any means, she can simply activate 
it again with a standard action.

Imbue Runic Essence (Su): The Runemaiden gains the ability to imbue runic essences
in other living things as well as magic items.  She can grant minor temporary
abilities, a number of times per day equal to her Charisma bonus, each lasting for
an hour per level.  She can also perform a runic ritual and expend XP and gold to
imbue runic template abilities on another creature.

Runic Metamagic (Su): The Runemaiden can inscribe a
special rune containing potent metamagic energies that can be used by any 
spellcaster to add a metamagic effect to their spells.  This uses up a spellrune 
for the day of a level equal to twice the metamagic effect desired (so a level 8
spell for Quicken, a level 4 spell for Empower, a level 0 spell for Energy Sub), 
and the Runemaiden must know the Metamagic Feat in question.  Anyone using the
rune as a material component may spontaneously apply the metamagic effect in
question to any of their spells without raising the effective level, so long as
the effective level would not have been too high for the caster to cast (if so,
the metamagic rune is expended and wasted to no effect). 

Runic Avatar: The Runemaiden becomes an incarnate manifestation of eldritch runic
energies.  In addition to gaining the minor manifestation from her third Runic
Essence, all her manifestations increase in power.  She also gains 
DR 5/cold iron and NOT magic and Regeneration 2 (overcome  by nonmagical weapons 
of Cold Iron or spells that destroy magic, like Dispel Magic and Disjunction).
However, whenever she is affected by a targeted Dispel Magic, she suffers 1d6
damage per caster level (max 10d6 on Dispel, 20d6 on Greater Dispel, 30d6 on
Disjunction, etc) Will save for half.  Whenever she is inside an area of dead
magic or antimagic, she has to make a Will save each round, starting at DC 20
and increasing by 1 each round, or else she falls comatose until she exits the
area and begins to suffer as if she is holding her breath (and eventually
drowning).  On the upside, so long as she continues to make her save, her personal
Supernatural powers (but not her spells or magic items) continue to function
despite the antimagic field or dead magic area.  This means she may be able to
muster off a Spellreaving Runic Strike in time to end an Antimagic Field, if she
has the right spellrune prepared, and she continues to enjoy Arcane Grace on the
Will Save to avoid the coma.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I missed putting an ability upgrade on the chart.  Level 14 should have Arcane Sight under special.



Is it supposed to be level 14, as you put it in level 13 on your class table?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Is it supposed to be level 14, as you put it in level 13 on your class table?



 It's supposed to be level 13, where it is on the table


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Also, does a Runemaiden get armour and weapon proficiencies as a Paladin?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Also, does a Runemaiden get armour and weapon proficiencies as a Paladin?



 Almost, martial weapons, light and medium armour, and shields.  Also, they tend to use swords due to the requirement on a few abilities (Runic Strike and Aura of Runic Invulnerability) and they tend to not use most armour or shields due to ASF.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, all formatted...I'll go add it to the classes zip.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, all formatted...I'll go add it to the classes zip.



 The real question is if it is comprehensible--I would be remarkably surprised if anyone except me could read all that and play all of the abilities correctly


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't know, haven't read it yet, just formatted it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't know, haven't read it yet, just formatted it.



 Yeah, it's too long to have read already


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, read it now, and it seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, read it now, and it seems to make sense to me.



 I'm surprised--care if I quiz you to see if you can arbitrate the weirder abilities correctly based on my crappy writing?  We can do it somewhere off the thread like in e-mail or IM if that's more convenient.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, go for it, email or IM will be fine.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Almost, martial weapons, light and medium armour, and shields.  Also, they tend to use swords due to the requirement on a few abilities (Runic Strike and Aura of Runic Invulnerability) and they tend to not use most armour or shields due to ASF.



Wow, a class without simple weapon proficiency!  They can use a sword and no dagger!   

Btw, Whinoah L8 HD (1d8=2) 
IC hates my HP


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, a class without simple weapon proficiency!  They can use a sword and no dagger!
> 
> Btw, Whinoah L8 HD (1d8=2)
> IC hates my HP



 Yeah, yeah--everyone has simple except like Wizards   As to Whinoah, at least she gets 4 automatically if she rolls lower


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

[sblock=For your approval]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Whinoah 
[B]Class:[/B] Amazon 5/Marksman 2
[B]Race:[/B] Nymph: Auran: Eurid
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (13)      [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 35,000/36,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (16)      [B]BAB:[/B] +8/3       [B]HP:[/B] 42/42 (6d8+2d10)
[B]Con:[/B] 11 +0 (12)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (16)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (12)      [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (11)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +0    +6    +0    +0    +1    23
[B]Touch:[/B] 17              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17*
*Uncanny Dodge

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +0          +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       7    +6          +13
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +15      1d8+1    19-20x2
Composite Longbow (180')  +16      1d8+3*    20x3
Dagger (20')              +14      1d4+1*   19-20x2
Throwing Axe (20')        +14      1d6+1*    20x2
Unarmed			  +14	   1d3+1NL   20x2
* +1 damage to all ranged attacks
Note: +1 to Hit and Damage ranged target within 30', No firing into Melee Penalty

[B]Languages:[/B] Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Dodge
A1 Quickdraw
A1 Track
A1 Point Blank Shot
M2 Precise Shot
M2 Weapon Focus: Longbow
3 Far Shot
A3 Power Attack
A3 Mobility
4 Str +1
A4 Superior Weapon Finesse
M5 Rapid Shot
M5 Weapon Specialization: Longbow
6 Brachiation - Swinging Speed: Same as Land speed
A6 Shot on the Run
A7 Combat Reflexes
8 Con +1
A8 Manyshot

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Favored Enemy: Magical Beast +2
Favored Enemy: Abberations +4
Fast Movement +10
Evasion
Deadly Aim +1
Uncanny Dodge
Conacia's Blessing - Once per day, for one minute per level, a 6th-level Amazon can gain a +4 bonus to Dexterity, Constitution, or Wisdom

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 95       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb			10   +1   +5     +16
Heal			5    +2          +7
Hide			10   +6          +16
Jump			5    +1   +4     +10
Kn: Geography		5    +3          +8
Kn: Nature		5    +3   +2     +10
Listen			10   +2          +12
Move Silently		10   +6          +16
Search			5    +3          +8
Spot			10   +2          +12
Survival		10   +2          +12(14)
Swim			5    +1          +6
Use Rope		5    +6          +11

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Composite Longbow +1 Str	500	3
MW Longsword			320	4
Shimersilk Dress of Armor +3	8500	3	
2 Daggers			4	2
Throwing Axe			8	2
Ring of Protection +1		1700	
Boots of the Fey (MS+5)		2125

Efficient Quiver		1530	2
-60 Arrows			6	9

Bag of Holding Type 1		2125	15
-Rune of Enlarge			30	
-2 Rune of Cure Light		60	
-2 Rune of Cure Moderate		360	
-Rune of Cure Serious		450	
-Rune of Cats Grace		180	
-100 Feet of Silk Rope		40	20
[B]Total Weight:[/B]31lb      [B]Money:[/B] 65

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 35 (appears 21)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 118lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Golden
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Creamy
```
*Appearance:* Whinoah, like most nymphs, is a specimen of beauty that rivals most other species.  Her red hair flows freely in the wind, and golden eyes peer out from her creamy skinned face.  She is somewhat tall and lithe for a nymph, though still a bit busty.  Her dress flows down her body from her bust and waste, as strands of cloth flow loosely around her, blowing in the wind as she moves.  The silk flows and moves with her, keeping her protected while allowing the wind to pass through.  She wears a gold ring set with several small sapphires, carries a bag on her hip, and quiver over her shoulder.  She wears a bright and infectious smile, especially when running through the wind.

*Background:* Whinoah was born of the wind, and was quickly taken into the care of two of her aurai sisters, Whisping and Windpetal.  They named her after the sound the wind made while gusting in the trees where she was born.  The two who raised her were affectionate and caring, and taught Whinoah the nymph and aurai ways of the Conacia.  However, they were generally vague when it came to the legendary Conacia hatred of men, simply saying that men must not be trusted.

Whinoah was a playful child, like all nymphs.  She would play various nymph games, and sit around with her young friends.  They would talk about exploring the spheres, or spreading love and cheer though other worlds.  They would even talk about men, asking what’s so bad about them.  Whonoah remembered advice one of the older nymphs told her when that came up.  A man’s source of power, as well as his greatest weakness, was between his legs.  Strike there, and you’d be safe for a time.  She asked Windpetal about this once, and she laughed a bit and said it was more or less accurate, but to beware it’s power.

As she grew, Whinoah found she enjoyed racing through the jungles, moving freely and quickly, enjoying the rushing of the wind through her dress and against her skin.  She learned to hunt, and to never waste, for using and conserving nature was the way of the nymph.  Whisping taught her to use the bow with grace and precision.  Whinoah enjoyed watching the arrows fly through the air, and became driven to become a great archer, a rarity among the nymphs she knew.

When men began to occasionally invade the refuge of the nymphs, Whisping and Windpetal kept Whinoah back for safety.  They told her there were others more ready for war and battle, and to simply support her friends with love and caring, which should be more than enough.  Whinoah was curious, but not eager to battle, so stayed behind and encouraged those who had gone as well as those who had returned.  Whinoah’s little family unit, already strange in the nymph community, was not looked upon favorably for their refusal to directly participate, but they helped those that did, and their support of those that returned helped ease the tension.

As the skirmishes became worse, eventually Whisping and Windpetal pulled Whinoah aside, and told her that Whisping needed to leave, and might not be back for a long while, if ever.  Whinoah took this hard, for she loved Whisping almost like a second mother (She had always been more attached to Windpetal as a mother more than Whisping).  Windpetal tried to put on a brave face, but once Whisping left, she cried and was sad for several days.  Whinoah and the rest of the community came to help Windpetal, who eventually was unable to remain sad from the pure communal love that was shared, but she was never quite the same after that.  Windpetal always seemed a bit distracted after that, a fate that led to her tragic death while hunting with Whinoah, for Windpetal was usually very aware of the mystical beasts that roamed the foliage.

Whinoah mourned her loss, but was supported by the community.  Eventually, she found a sense of closure with Windpetal, and now wears a ring that was precious to Windpetal, to remind her of the love she had for the motherly nymph.  Seeking closure for Whisping, Whinoah set out into the world, for the first time leaving the shelter of her close community.  She remembered that Whisping had a ring that was nearly identical to Windpetals, so she figured she’d start there.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Whisping was actually a Dolthi who met Windpetal and the two fell in love.  Wanting to be with her but understanding Windpetal’s place was with her fellow nymphs, Whisping took the form of a Auran after they were married in a private ceremony.  Having been coached by Windpetal, Whisping managed to blend in eventually, the only oddity was the extreme and constant closeness the two shared, but it was dismissed as they had booth been considered a bit odd anyway by their community.  Windpetal always felt  a little worried, knowing that Whisping could be a man if she wanted to be, and in fact very occasionally enjoyed that side of him in private.  So, when they found and raised Whinoah, it was a relief to the couple, who were trying to figure out a way they could perhaps raise a child themselves anyway.

They avoided instilling the general hatred of men in her and instead nurtured a more extreme distrust, hoping that when the time came, she could find her own way to weed out the bad from the good, and hoping that perhaps it would help if she ever learned the truth about Whisping.  However, as the skirmishes grew in number, it become harder for Whisping to keep her cover, as people began to look for men or even male sympathizers.  The couple decided that it would be best for Whisping to leave, and perhaps she could return later when things had calmed down.  Unfortunately, the departure hurt Windpetal harder than she had thought, and she was killed due to the loss for the lust for live that usually infected most nymphs.

[sblock=Advancement]L7 -> Amazon 5
HP + 4   SP +9 (6 + 3)  BAB +1
Uncanny Dodge, Combat Reflexes,   2nd Favoured Enemy:Abberations +4
Listen +1, Spot +1, Climb +4, Use Rope +3

L8 -> Amazon 6
HP + 4   SP +9 (6 + 3)  BAB +1
Bonus Feat: Manyshot, Conacia's Blessing
Listen +1, Spot +1, MS +1, Hide +1, Use Rope +2, Climb +1, Survival +1, Heal +1
Atb: +1 Con[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Might take a different feat than Multi-shot.  Improved Crit seems fairly useless vs what we've been fighting, looking in CW for stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

Multishot isn't too useful usually.  Improved Crit works against everything except these weakling undead in the local area, so it is probably a good move overall for the longer term.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Multi-shot leads to improved Rapid Shot, which drops the -2...could be useful.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

I suppose that's true.  If you Rapidshot a lot, the +2 to hit is quite useful indeed, even with Manyshot as a dead feat.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

Yay, finally Trayah gets some love from IC Level 8 & 9 HP Rolls.  

Any chance of getting some of the incense Trayah needs to summon his fire spirit?

How much unhealable damage does Trayah currently have? I have it down at 18, but I may have forgotten to add or subtract some.

Don't suppose Trayah met any spirits you forgot to mention?  

Hmm, feat choosing time...time to hit the books I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yay, finally Trayah gets some love from IC Level 8 & 9 HP Rolls.
> 
> Any chance of getting some of the incense Trayah needs to summon his fire spirit?
> 
> ...



 Yay for IC!

No incense randomly here, but they may have some at the Lyrithian Copse.

I think you missed the final 4 from some of the evil spirits, total 22.

Uhh, you picked the spirits, so I'd say no


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you missed the final 4 from some of the evil spirits, total 22.
> 
> Uhh, you picked the spirits, so I'd say no



Yeah, thought I'd missed a few.

I mean additional spirits, as he now has the capacity for two more.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

Not yet--though I think I know what one of them might be


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, well there is that one.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

Okay, Trayah is updated, completely I hope , took Improved Toughness for his feat (got sick of looking, plus he could use a few more HP with his 10 Con).

So I'm ready for the party to rest now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

Whinoah looks good--don't forget to use Conacia's Blessing when it comes up!  It's a potent ability, as it stacks with Cat's Grace for some insane Dex.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a bit embarrased to appear in this thread at this time, (though I realise you have probably forgotten who I am by now   ) but I thought I should stop by to say hi.  I finally have a reliable internet connection at home as well as the time to use it and it seems this game is still going strong...   So, well... I'd like to play again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 10, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm a bit embarrased to appear in this thread at this time, (though I realise you have probably forgotten who I am by now   ) but I thought I should stop by to say hi.  I finally have a reliable internet connection at home as well as the time to use it and it seems this game is still going strong...   So, well... I'd like to play again.



 Don't worry--we do remember.  Right now, the three active players and an NPC (Azi's cousin who has come looking for her) went by themselves to wake up a Spirit, so until this bit is finished, there won't be much room for returning AWOL players to do anything yet (that includes Keia too if he ever gets his computer setup working).  After that, while Azi is still missing, you could play Slagg or M'ress for a little while.  I can't guarantee that Azi will be alive by the end of this adventure, depending on what the PCs do, but then, I can't guarantee that anybody will be alive at the end of this adventure (when I described this adventure to my little brother, his reaction was "wow, they're screwed", though everyone's being doing well so far)


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks. 

Sounds great, I get a lot more enjoyment from a challenging game than a cake-walk. Success is meaningless without the risk of failure and suffering.
 I figure my character's been suffering quite a bit since the beginning. It will be interesting to play a proud and noble character who has been trough so much hardship.

I'll take a look at Mress. What has she been up to?


----------



## Bront (Jan 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (when I described this adventure to my little brother, his reaction was "wow, they're screwed", though everyone's being doing well so far)



I've been saying that for a while now, though the archer having a magic bow helps.

The lack of loot hasn't helped matters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been enjoying it. That fireball really helped when we leveled. That and the teleport.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, Trayah sort of feels like he's stagnating, as while he's gaining levels it doesn't seem like he's getting anywhere. Hopefully that'll change in future...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm I thought that more of Mythweaver. I guess I just like lots of combats and this game certainly isn't letting me down on that one.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, well Trayah wasn't designed as much of a combatant, he's more of a support character. Even so, the amount of combat doesn't concern me, it's more the way the combats are configured, as the number of creatures mean he consistently gets knocked unconscious and can't use his abilities to good effect.


----------



## Bront (Jan 13, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hmm I thought that more of Mythweaver.



Yeah, for me Vasha's felt a bit out of place, but mostly because she's become based on characters she's had emotional connections to, and has an agenda.  Meanwhile, in DI, most of both of those have been striped away, at least for the moment.

Whinoah is a combatant, which became much more enjoyable once she had a magic bow and became effective.  Stupid wrong use of purchasing rules.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2007)

The bow definitely seems to have helped   As has my fireball, area spells definitely help in this game


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 14, 2007)

I try to give a good mix of biggish things and mobs of weenies, but the weenies can definitely get overwhelming without area, so it has helped immensely.  As to Whinoah and the purchasing rules--can't blame me on that one


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2007)

I need to create my next LEB character and I'm stumped. Too many options... gah!


----------



## Bront (Jan 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I try to give a good mix of biggish things and mobs of weenies, but the weenies can definitely get overwhelming without area, so it has helped immensely.  As to Whinoah and the purchasing rules--can't blame me on that one



Yes I can, it's always the GM's fault.  He's out to get us.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I'm done, as I'm just running around in circles here. :\


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

done as in Trayah has completed his thread?

Obscurity may fail all and die here in a sec... doh


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> done as in Trayah has completed his thread?
> 
> Obscurity may fail all and die here in a sec... doh



 Trayah knows--the spirit in his trial is taunting him with the failiures / imminent deaths of his allies


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Gotcha. It does look pretty imminent...


----------



## Bront (Jan 15, 2007)

Whinoah's cut it fairly close, but she seems to be doing better.

I'm sorta zoned out, otherwise I'd do math.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> done as in Trayah has completed his thread?
> 
> Obscurity may fail all and die here in a sec... doh





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Trayah knows--the spirit in his trial is taunting him with the failiures / imminent deaths of his allies



Nope, not finished, just very bored with the situation I find myself in, as all I seem to do is rehash the same conversation over and over.


----------



## Bront (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a question, how close to the end are we in this?

I need to cut down a bit, things are getting busier at work, and with other potential issues I may end up with even less time.  I'd rather finish a game than drop one though, so if we're getting there, then I can hang in and once it ends I don't need to drop another.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just a question, how close to the end are we in this?
> 
> I need to cut down a bit, things are getting busier at work, and with other potential issues I may end up with even less time.  I'd rather finish a game than drop one though, so if we're getting there, then I can hang in and once it ends I don't need to drop another.



 After Arylyra, we should begin the final segment, ending with the climactic finale.  There will be the potential for aftermath, but if you're dropping stuff, it doesn't have to include everyone.


----------



## Bront (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> After Arylyra, we should begin the final segment, ending with the climactic finale.  There will be the potential for aftermath, but if you're dropping stuff, it doesn't have to include everyone.



So six to twelve months then at this rate.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> After Arylyra, we should begin the final segment, ending with the climactic finale.  There will be the potential for aftermath, but if you're dropping stuff, it doesn't have to include everyone.




Any chance my character will be around before the finale?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Any chance my character will be around before the finale?



 Your character will probably be around at least in time for the finale, though she may not be in a condition to fight.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your character will probably be around at least in time for the finale, though she may not be in a condition to fight.




Hmm, something tells me she'll be sacrificed to power some doomsday-ritual. The powers of a dragonlord used as a focus trough which the big bad boss will murder a planet to achieve godhood... Or maybe just to statuate a warning example.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't go giving Rystil more ideas... well, unless that's what you want your character to be doing.


----------



## Bront (Jan 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Hmm, something tells me she'll be sacrificed to power some doomsday-ritual. The powers of a dragonlord used as a focus trough which the big bad boss will murder a planet to achieve godhood... Or maybe just to statuate a warning example.



Quit spoiling Whinoah's plans!    

Er, move along... nothing to see here.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I've always wanted my characters to make an impact   . (Though I'd rather she'd be alive at the end of it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Well, I've always wanted my characters to make an impact   . (Though I'd rather she'd be alive at the end of it.)



 Well, if you assume that whole sacrificed-for-doomsday-ritual, then you likely won't be disappointed with any result of this adventure because you've set your expectations for Azi's well-being so low


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 20, 2007)

It's not like I'm in a position to be disappointed by anything anyway   .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I think that may be my first PbP kill (and though Tenebrynn might become #2 if nobody deals with that chaos thing, I'm not out to get you E13   )

Anyway, nicely fought--that enemy was overwhelmingly powerful, but I figured that the ability to buff to your heart's content beforehand while he slept + attacking him by surprise + the Inspire Greatness effect would be enough, and it looks like it was--just barely!


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry Erekose, the needs of the many and all that...  otherwise Trayah would have healed Obscurity. Though we may be able to rebuild her... but I won't guarantee bigger, stronger, and faster.  

So am I to take it then that some of Trayah's nonlethal cold damage is gone, he has been somewhat healed, or both, as I have him at 1 hp with 19 hp of nonlethal cold damage currently?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

He was healed--Whinoah has a rune in her satchel.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He was healed--Whinoah has a rune in her satchel.



So how much was he healed? (it's like trying to get blood from a stone, it is.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2007)

13 lethal and 13 nonlethal


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, I think that may be my first PbP kill (and though Tenebrynn might become #2 if nobody deals with that chaos thing, I'm not out to get you E13   )
> 
> Anyway, nicely fought--that enemy was overwhelmingly powerful, but I figured that the ability to buff to your heart's content beforehand while he slept + attacking him by surprise + the Inspire Greatness effect would be enough, and it looks like it was--just barely!




And the first character I've lost in PbP. So sad ;(   I think it was a noble and in character death and I must say that I do not feel it was out of place (or a that you were out to get me).  I hope though that I will be able to play out the end of this adventure because the story and action has kept me very interested.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> And the first character I've lost in PbP. So sad ;(   I think it was a noble and in character death and I must say that I do not feel it was out of place (or a that you were out to get me).  I hope though that I will be able to play out the end of this adventure because the story and action has kept me very interested.



 It was a very noble death--she could have saved herself by using a non-full-round-action Channeled Pyroburst either of those two times and using the move action to spread out more (if forced to choose, I think KoW would have targeted Lyssa and Trayah instead of Obscurity), but she chose to attack with full power and that barely put KoW over the edge to die the next round--if not for that, he would have Power Attacked for less than 20 and killed Lyssa next round, I think.

As for playing out the end of the adventure, well, at the very least, Trayah knows Raise Dead if he had the right diamonds.  Keep watching the IC thread, though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 16, 2007)

See, told ya so


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, everyone gets 10000 XP, except Trayah, who was higher level than everyone else this whole time and thus gets only 9200 XP.  That should gain everyone at least one level, perhaps two possibly, but I'm not sure.

If Whinoah wears the locket close to her heart, she then becomes Marksman2/Amazon1/Nymph7.  That means she loses two Bonus Feats (Weapon Spec and the most recent one), Power Attack, Evasion, Superior Finesse, Uncanny Dodge, Combat Reflexes, and 2nd Favoured Enemy.  She gains Wild Empathy, Nature's Smile, Unearthly Grace, Sublime Grace, +1 Charisma, DR 3/cold iron, +1 Dex, Wings, the Wind thingy she had in the trial, and the beauty thingy she had in the trial, plus 6/4/3/2/1 Druid spells (plus bonuses for high Wis).


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

And some odd set of skills get morphed.

You'll have to give me a day or so to deal with this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> And some odd set of skills get morphed.
> 
> You'll have to give me a day or so to deal with this.



 Yeah, you can just redo the skills from scratch--you can even grab Nymph at 1 to get the most out of the x4.  Also HP will change a bit.


----------



## Bront (Mar 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can just redo the skills from scratch--you can even grab Nymph at 1 to get the most out of the x4.  Also HP will change a bit.



I think Amazon was 1, so I got a lot of SPs from that.  I'll probably keep most of what I have, if I can, anyway, though I might not need climb (or brachination) much any more.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

yays just made it to tenth. thats 2 lvls for me


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Sweet, that means you get 5th-level spells, among other neat stuff


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay, so with what I've seen so far what spells as a sorceror(ish) caster am I missing?

 - fly
 - protection from elements (or something along those lines)
 - non-fire based damage
 - dispel magic

anything else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yay, so with what I've seen so far what spells as a sorceror(ish) caster am I missing?
> 
> - fly
> - protection from elements (or something along those lines)
> ...



 That looks reasonable--as a Sorcererish, you can never cover everything, so it's really up to you what you choose.  Some EIs pick up lots of Enchantment, Illusion, and Divinations and become the ultimate sneak thief.  Your shtick seems to be sneaky damage + protective and utility buffs.  Either way, I don't think anyone could fault you for picking up Dispel Magic--the others are optional but fair choices.  Remember you also get a level 9 feat, and you can ask Lyssa to help you swap out older spells if you like as well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I prefered taking the sneak attack+ray route and used invisibility + mobility to cover the sneaky thief part. She is very much combat oriented even if the class leans a bit away from that.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

How did hp rolls go?  I thought I remembered something about the 1 I've rolled for 8th level being too low. Or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah I prefered taking the sneak attack+ray route and used invisibility + mobility to cover the sneaky thief part. She is very much combat oriented even if the class leans a bit away from that.



 And that's a _very_ good choice for VP, my most combat-oriented adventure on ENWorld.  

As for HP, roll it and then take 3 if you get 2 or 1.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool, cause I rolled a 2 for 10th level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Cool, cause I rolled a 2 for 10th level.



 Cool, then you get a bump up to 3 for that one.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

For skills, I usually have a 16 Int. Its at 12 because I was in Feldori form. Should I use 12 for these two levels because I was in that form the whole time?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> For skills, I usually have a 16 Int. Its at 12 because I was in Feldori form. Should I use 12 for these two levels because I was in that form the whole time?



 Normally no.  You use Int unmodified by any form-based +s or -s (the base Int you rolled) for skill points when you're a Dolathi, as mentioned in the Dolathi description.  _However_, in this case you actually _were_ a Feldori for those whole levels.  Thus, I shall let you pick to use the Feldori Int or the Int with no modifiers, your choice


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll take my base roll which is 14. That'll let me bump climb to +6!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'll take my base roll which is 14. That'll let me bump climb to +6!



 Of course, now that the crazy trial is over, you probably won't need it much again, particularly if you grab Fly, but hey, it can't hurt!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I figured after filling out the skills I'm maxing I'd dump some points into Balance and Climb just cause it fit


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 18, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah I figured after filling out the skills I'm maxing I'd dump some points into Balance and Climb just cause it fit



 I'll bet she did learn a thing or two.  Do you have 5 in either or both yet?  5 ranks lets you climb and balance without being flat-footed while doing so.  5 ranks in Balance + Grease on the battlefield == flat-footed enemies but not flat-footed you.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2007)

ooh I like that idea. will fiddle I had 4 and 6, but I'll make it 5 and 5


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention, Trayah's updated and posted. Though I'll need a little more info about Arylyra, like her domain, to complete him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention, Trayah's updated and posted. Though I'll need a little more info about Arylyra, like her domain, to complete him.



 Arylyra offers your choice of any two of {Healing, Renewal, Legendary, Arylyra} each day.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Arylyra offers your choice of any two of {Healing, Renewal, Legendary, Arylyra} each day.



We're using the Forgotten Realms Renewal domain right?

Hmm, I don't suppose you'd like to tell me what the last two domains contain in the way of spells at each level, would you?  

Does the power you mentioned for Arylyra earlier, the mini-consecrate and maximised healing, replace the domain powers a spirit would normally grant in her case, or is that separate. If it's separate, I'll need the domain powers for Legendary and Arylyra too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We're using the Forgotten Realms Renewal domain right?
> 
> Hmm, I don't suppose you'd like to tell me what the last two domains contain in the way of spells at each level, would you?
> 
> Does the power you mentioned for Arylyra earlier, the mini-consecrate and maximised healing, replace the domain powers a spirit would normally grant in her case, or is that separate. If it's separate, I'll need the domain powers for Legendary and Arylyra too.



 The things mentioned with the mini-consecrate are for channeling her.

Legendary

Power: When you channel a Legendary Spirit, the duration is the same as it would be for an Elder Spirit
1-Bless
2-Align Weapon
3-Prayer
4-Divination
5-Legend Lore
6-Chasing Perfection
7-Righteous Burst
8-Visions of the Future
9-Miracle

Arylyra

Power: Your type changes to Fey.  Also, you gain the Verdant Bloom ability of the Ecomancer
1-Flower Form
2-Speak with Plants
3-Plant Growth
4-Healing Spirit
5-Wall of Roses
6-Regenerate
7-Crown of Glory
8-Control Plants
9-Verdant Genesis


----------



## unleashed (Mar 19, 2007)

Now to discover the spell descriptions for the new spells, though I'll only need these for the moment I think.  

1-Flower Form
4-Healing Spirit
5-Wall of Roses


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 19, 2007)

1-Like Tree Form, but a Flower

4-A little healing spirit flies around for 1 round / 2 levels and heals people for 1d8 each round

5-Like Wall of Thorns, but also has Roses that release soothing pollen in proximity


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yay, so with what I've seen so far what spells as a sorceror(ish) caster am I missing?
> 
> - fly
> - protection from elements (or something along those lines)
> ...




k, in my planning I've got
 - resist energy
 - dispel magic
 - polymorph

I need to pick one 5th level spell and I'm stuck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> k, in my planning I've got
> - resist energy
> - dispel magic
> - polymorph
> ...



 Hmm...from the core:  Teleport can be nice--Wall of Force can be interesting if used correctly.  Other than that, there's some pretty nice non-core level 5 spells too.  For attacks, level 5 slots are better off using metamagicked low-level spells than the level 5 spells themselves.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Cone of Cold isn't too bad, but it's not the greatest attack spell.

I'm still working on Whinoah.  She's a bit of a complex rebuild.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone gets 10000 XP, except Trayah, who was higher level than everyone else this whole time and thus gets only 9200 XP.  That should gain everyone at least one level, perhaps two possibly, but I'm not sure.
> 
> If Whinoah wears the locket close to her heart, she then becomes Marksman2/Amazon1/Nymph7.  That means she loses two Bonus Feats (Weapon Spec and the most recent one), Power Attack, Evasion, Superior Finesse, Uncanny Dodge, Combat Reflexes, and 2nd Favoured Enemy.  She gains Wild Empathy, Nature's Smile, Unearthly Grace, Sublime Grace, +1 Charisma, DR 3/cold iron, +1 Dex, Wings, the Wind thingy she had in the trial, and the beauty thingy she had in the trial, plus 6/4/3/2/1 Druid spells (plus bonuses for high Wis).



Should I just reroll my HP?  Or is Nymph a D8?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Should I just reroll my HP?  Or is Nymph a D8?



 Happily, Nymph is d8


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, can I reassign Brachiation to another feat?

Note to self: 2 extra skill points per level from level 3-8 (Difference between Nymph and Amazon).  No other skill adjustments needed to Retcon realy (Other than potentialy flying).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, can I reassign Brachiation to another feat?



 Sure thing


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Happily, Nymph is d8



Cool.

L1: 8 (Max)
L2: 5
L3: 5 (Round up from 1)
L4: 4
L5: 4
L6: 5 (woho!)
L7: 4 (Round up)
L8: 4 (Round Up)
L9: 4
L10: 6 (woho!)
 Total: 49...

Wow, that's 3 less than if I just took my L2 and 10 rols, and 3 above min (Meaning that Whinoah is currently 4 above min at L8 (Which is realy bad die rolling)
Rolls

IC hates me


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> L1: 8 (Max)
> L2: 5
> ...



 Couldn't you just use your old rolls?  I think you have the same Hit Dice in the same number as before.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

What was the "Wind thingie she had at the trial"?

And what's her Fly speed?


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Couldn't you just use your old rolls?  I think you have the same Hit Dice in the same number as before.



Yeah, I'll do that, that's a bit better. (woho! 6 over min!  )

DR helps a bit at least.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, anyone want a Ring of Protection +1?  Mine's now useless.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> What was the "Wind thingie she had at the trial"?
> 
> And what's her Fly speed?



 Wind thingy:  She can generate a mild cool breeze around herself (can't symbiose with own breeze, though, of course) which can build up into a powerful Gust of Wind 2/day

Fly Speed: 60 ft, Good Manoeuvrability.  Woohoo!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll do that, that's a bit better. (woho! 6 over min!  )
> 
> DR helps a bit at least.



 Yup, DR helps a ton.  Even big time baddie monsters almost never have Cold Iron, so she basically has 3 extra HP per attack against her, so if each attack does 10 Damage, she probably has around 20 HP worth of DR


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, anyone want a Ring of Protection +1?  Mine's now useless.



 Obscurity doesn't have a Deflection Bonus (Except when she uses Prot Evil, which doesn't stack)


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

And her beauty thing was...


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, and she is a l7 nymph, so +1 wisdom and lesser subrace ability


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Obscurity doesn't have a Deflection Bonus (Except when she uses Prot Evil, which doesn't stack)



Whinoah will give it to anyone who wants it (I'll deal with it in character, but we can discuss it here).  It doesn't stack with her sublime grace.

This is what I get for taking Charisma as a nymph dump stat


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> And her beauty thing was...



 Distracting Beauty.  As long as she is visible and people aren't averting their eyes, her beauty distracts those who see her and gives them -4 to Spot and Listen checks against anything except Whinoah (no save).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, and she is a l7 nymph, so +1 wisdom and lesser subrace ability



 Indeed--Lesser Subrace Ability for her Subrace is...wings!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Whinoah will give it to anyone who wants it (I'll deal with it in character, but we can discuss it here).  It doesn't stack with her sublime grace.
> 
> This is what I get for taking Charisma as a nymph dump stat



 If you want to reassign your two stat raises, I shall allow it.  Also, consider now that Eagle's Splendour is a fairly impressive benefit for you (+2 to all saves, +2 to AC)


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you want to reassign your two stat raises, I shall allow it.  Also, consider now that Eagle's Splendour is a fairly impressive benefit for you (+2 to all saves, +2 to AC)



Those don't help too much.  Removing the +1 strength means she can't use her bow(s), and the other is part 1 of 2 con.  I could put it in Wis and be a slightly better caster, or dex, and get a better AC, to hit, ref save, init... hrm...

But eagles splender is on my list of spells to memorise.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Would Practiced Spellcaster be a worth while feat for her? (CL 10 vs 7)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Those don't help too much.  Removing the +1 strength means she can't use her bow(s), and the other is part 1 of 2 con.  I could put it in Wis and be a slightly better caster, or dex, and get a better AC, to hit, ref save, init... hrm...
> 
> But eagles splender is on my list of spells to memorise.



 Ah right--forgot about the Nymph +1.  I'd put the one currently in Con into Dex, or perhaps Wis, but probably Dex.  I doubt you guys will get to 12 before this adventure ends (though you will be able to play these characters in later games, so that may not be the only concern for you).  But 24 Dex is pretty freaking sweet.  Not to mention that with Cat's Grace, that becomes 28, for a +9


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Would Practiced Spellcaster be a worth while feat for her? (CL 10 vs 7)



 It certainly isn't a bad choice.  And when you hit 11, if you take a level in Amazon or Marksman, your caster level will still rise to 11.  If you choose Flamestrike, you'll actually be a credible blaster with that feat


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool.  Just need one more feat, and I'm good.

How conviluted would it be to take Augment Healing at Level 3? (that's the feat I'm stuck on)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Just need one more feat, and I'm good.
> 
> How conviluted would it be to take Augment Healing at Level 3? (that's the feat I'm stuck on)



 I don't think you have any classes with Knowledge Religion as a class skill, so you can't take Augment Healing then, I believe.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

FYI, currently...

*Feats:*
1 Dodge
1A1 Quickdraw
1A1 Track
1A1 Point Blank Shot
2M1 Precise Shot
2M1 Weapon Focus: Longbow
3 
3M2 Rapid Shot
3M2 Far Shot
4 Str +1
5N2 Cha +1
6 Practiced Spellcaster
8 Dex +1
9 Manyshot
10N7 Wis +1


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think you have any classes with Knowledge Religion as a class skill, so you can't take Augment Healing then, I believe.



That only requires Heal +4.  You're thinking of Spontanious Healing, which I can't take.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, currently...
> 
> *Feats:*
> 1 Dodge
> ...



 Don't forget--7N4 +1 Dex


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> That only requires Heal +4.  You're thinking of Spontanious Healing, which I can't take.



 You're right--for some reason I thought you said that.  Augment Healing would be just fine.  Actually, your Cure Moderate Wounds would heal more than Trayah's then (due to being level 3).


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget--7N4 +1 Dex



Doh, I did add that, I just didn't add it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I did add that, I just didn't add it.



 Alright, looks good!


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

[sblock=Winoah, L10]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Whinoah 
[B]Class:[/B] Amazon 1/Marksman 2/Nymph 7
[B]Race:[/B] Nymph: Auran: Eurid
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (13)      [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 45,000/???
[B]Dex:[/B] 24 +7 (16)      [B]BAB:[/B] +8/3       [B]HP:[/B] 52/52 (8d8+2d10)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (12)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (16)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (12)      [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (11)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +0    +6    +0    +0    +2    25
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      10   +0    +2     +12
[B]Ref:[/B]                       10   +7    +2     +19
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +2    +2     +9

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +10      1d8+1    19-20x2
Composite Longbow (180')  +17      1d8+3*    20x3
Dagger (20')             +9(15)    1d4+1*   19-20x2
Throwing Axe (20')       +9(15)    1d6+1*    20x2
Unarmed			   +9	   1d3+1NL   20x2
* +1 damage to all ranged attacks
Note: +1 to Hit and Damage ranged target within 30', No firing into Melee Penalty

[B]Languages:[/B] Seelee, Conasan, Vaerysh, Eldish

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Dodge
1A1 Quickdraw
1A1 Track
1A1 Point Blank Shot
2M1 Precise Shot
2M1 Weapon Focus: Longbow
3 Augment Healing
3M2 Rapid Shot
3M2 Far Shot
4 Str +1
5N2 Cha +1
6 Practiced Spellcaster
8 Dex +1
9 Manyshot
10N7 Wis +1

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Favored Enemy: Magical Beast +2
Fast Movement +10
Deadly Aim +1
Uncanny Dodge
Wild Empathy (+12)
Natures Smile
Unearthly Grace
DR3/Cold Iron
Wings (Fly 60, Good)
Wind Essance: Generate a mild cool breeze around herself at will.
               May build into Gust of Wind 2/day
Distracting Beauty: When visible and people aren't averting their eyes, -4 to Spot and Listen
		    checks against anything except Whinoah 
Sublime Grace

Spellcasting: CL10 Druid DC 12+SL
6-5-4-2-1
L0:
Detect Magic
Detect Magic
Light
Light
Resistance
Resistance

L1:
Entangle
Cute Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds
Faerie Fire

L2:
Eagles Splendor
Eagles Splendor
Cat's Grace
Barkskin

L3:
Cure Moderate Wounds
Cure Moderate Wounds

L4:
Flamestrike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 129       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb			5    +1   +5     +11
Concentration		9    +0          +9
Handle Animal		9    +2   +3     +14
Heal			9    +2          +11
Hide			10   +7          +17
Jump			5    +1   +4     +10
Kn: Geography		5    +3          +8
Kn: Nature		9    +3   +2     +14
Listen			10   +2          +12
Move Silently		10   +7          +17
Search			5    +3          +8
Spellcraft		9    +3          +12
Spot			10   +2          +12
Survival		10   +2          +12(14)
Swim			5    +1          +6
Use Rope		5    +7          +12

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Composite Longbow +1 Str	500	3
MW Longsword			320	4
Shimersilk Dress of Armor +3	8500	3	
2 Daggers			4	2
Throwing Axe			8	2
Ring of Protection +1		1700	
Boots of the Fey (MS+5)		2125

Efficient Quiver		1530	2
-60 Arrows			6	9

Bag of Holding Type 1		2125	15
-Rune of Enlarge			30	
-2 Rune of Cure Light		60	
-2 Rune of Cure Moderate		360	
-Rune of Cure Serious		450	
-Rune of Cats Grace		180	
-100 Feet of Silk Rope		40	20
[B]Total Weight:[/B]31lb      [B]Money:[/B] 65

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 35 (appears 21)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 118lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Golden
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Creamy
```
*Appearance:* Whinoah, like most nymphs, is a specimen of beauty that rivals most other species.  Her red hair flows freely in the wind, and golden eyes peer out from her creamy skinned face.  She is somewhat tall and lithe for a nymph, though still a bit busty.  Her dress flows down her body from her bust and waste, as strands of cloth flow loosely around her, blowing in the wind as she moves.  The silk flows and moves with her, keeping her protected while allowing the wind to pass through.  She wears a gold ring set with several small sapphires, carries a bag on her hip, and quiver over her shoulder.  She wears a bright and infectious smile, especially when running through the wind.

*Background:* Whinoah was born of the wind, and was quickly taken into the care of two of her aurai sisters, Whisping and Windpetal.  They named her after the sound the wind made while gusting in the trees where she was born.  The two who raised her were affectionate and caring, and taught Whinoah the nymph and aurai ways of the Conacia.  However, they were generally vague when it came to the legendary Conacia hatred of men, simply saying that men must not be trusted.

Whinoah was a playful child, like all nymphs.  She would play various nymph games, and sit around with her young friends.  They would talk about exploring the spheres, or spreading love and cheer though other worlds.  They would even talk about men, asking what’s so bad about them.  Whonoah remembered advice one of the older nymphs told her when that came up.  A man’s source of power, as well as his greatest weakness, was between his legs.  Strike there, and you’d be safe for a time.  She asked Windpetal about this once, and she laughed a bit and said it was more or less accurate, but to beware it’s power.

As she grew, Whinoah found she enjoyed racing through the jungles, moving freely and quickly, enjoying the rushing of the wind through her dress and against her skin.  She learned to hunt, and to never waste, for using and conserving nature was the way of the nymph.  Whisping taught her to use the bow with grace and precision.  Whinoah enjoyed watching the arrows fly through the air, and became driven to become a great archer, a rarity among the nymphs she knew.

When men began to occasionally invade the refuge of the nymphs, Whisping and Windpetal kept Whinoah back for safety.  They told her there were others more ready for war and battle, and to simply support her friends with love and caring, which should be more than enough.  Whinoah was curious, but not eager to battle, so stayed behind and encouraged those who had gone as well as those who had returned.  Whinoah’s little family unit, already strange in the nymph community, was not looked upon favorably for their refusal to directly participate, but they helped those that did, and their support of those that returned helped ease the tension.

As the skirmishes became worse, eventually Whisping and Windpetal pulled Whinoah aside, and told her that Whisping needed to leave, and might not be back for a long while, if ever.  Whinoah took this hard, for she loved Whisping almost like a second mother (She had always been more attached to Windpetal as a mother more than Whisping).  Windpetal tried to put on a brave face, but once Whisping left, she cried and was sad for several days.  Whinoah and the rest of the community came to help Windpetal, who eventually was unable to remain sad from the pure communal love that was shared, but she was never quite the same after that.  Windpetal always seemed a bit distracted after that, a fate that led to her tragic death while hunting with Whinoah, for Windpetal was usually very aware of the mystical beasts that roamed the foliage.

Whinoah mourned her loss, but was supported by the community.  Eventually, she found a sense of closure with Windpetal, and now wears a ring that was precious to Windpetal, to remind her of the love she had for the motherly nymph.  Seeking closure for Whisping, Whinoah set out into the world, for the first time leaving the shelter of her close community.  She remembered that Whisping had a ring that was nearly identical to Windpetals, so she figured she’d start there.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Whisping was actually a Dolthi who met Windpetal and the two fell in love.  Wanting to be with her but understanding Windpetal’s place was with her fellow nymphs, Whisping took the form of a Auran after they were married in a private ceremony.  Having been coached by Windpetal, Whisping managed to blend in eventually, the only oddity was the extreme and constant closeness the two shared, but it was dismissed as they had booth been considered a bit odd anyway by their community.  Windpetal always felt  a little worried, knowing that Whisping could be a man if she wanted to be, and in fact very occasionally enjoyed that side of him in private.  So, when they found and raised Whinoah, it was a relief to the couple, who were trying to figure out a way they could perhaps raise a child themselves anyway.

They avoided instilling the general hatred of men in her and instead nurtured a more extreme distrust, hoping that when the time came, she could find her own way to weed out the bad from the good, and hoping that perhaps it would help if she ever learned the truth about Whisping.  However, as the skirmishes grew in number, it become harder for Whisping to keep her cover, as people began to look for men or even male sympathizers.  The couple decided that it would be best for Whisping to leave, and perhaps she could return later when things had calmed down.  Unfortunately, the departure hurt Windpetal harder than she had thought, and she was killed due to the loss for the lust for live that usually infected most nymphs.

[sblock=Advancement]L7 -> Amazon 5
HP + 4   SP +9 (6 + 3)  BAB +1
Uncanny Dodge, Combat Reflexes,   2nd Favoured Enemy:Abberations +4
Listen +1, Spot +1, Climb +4, Use Rope +3

L8 -> Amazon 6
HP + 4   SP +9 (6 + 3)  BAB +1
Bonus Feat: Manyshot, Conacia's Blessing
Listen +1, Spot +1, MS +1, Hide +1, Use Rope +2, Climb +1, Survival +1, Heal +1
Atb: +1 Con
Adjustments to Nymph
+12 SP
Spell Craft +6
Concentration +6
Handle Animal +5
Climb -5
Redid HP.
Adjusted Abilities.

L9 -> Nymph L6 HP: 4 SP: +11 (8+3)
Spell Craft +2, Concentration +2, Handle Animal +2, KN: Nature +2, Listen +1, Spot +1
Heal +1

L10 -> Nymph L7 HP: 6 SP: +11 (8+3)
Spell Craft +1, Concentration +1, Handle Animal +2, KN: Nature +2, Listen +1, Spot +1
Heal +3
[/sblock]
[/sblock]  I'm not sure if her reflex save is high enough...


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> L1:
> Entangle
> Cute Light Wounds
> Cure Light Wounds
> ...



Um, I think I made a slight mistake...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Winoah, L10]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ah, 'tis true.  Her Reflex save barely rivals the King of Winter's weak aspect's   Still, with Cat's Grace and Eagle's Splendour, she has +23 to Reflex Saves without even having a Cloak of Resistance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, I think I made a slight mistake...



 It's an Enchantment spell--minor injuries that would normally mar your beauty actually make you more attractive


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Obscurity will take the ring if offered.

How does Arcane Fusion from Complete Mage sound RA?  1 standard action = 1 1st level spell and 1 4th level spell cast.

Thinking of a feat that lets me hit ethereal critters with spells. ~Transdimensional Spell from Comp Arcane.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Obscurity will take the ring if offered.
> 
> How does Arcane Fusion from Complete Mage sound RA?  1 standard action = 1 1st level spell and 1 4th level spell cast.
> 
> Thinking of a feat that lets me hit ethereal critters with spells. ~Transdimensional Spell from Comp Arcane.



 I seem to remember someone used that spell to get something like an 8-spell-per-round combo with Celerity   But as long as we decide that we aren't going to do that, it's powerful but probably not _too_ powerful.  I guess the ideal for a usual Sorcerer is Arcane Fusion + Empowered Scorching Ray + Magic Missile + Quickened Magic Missile = 18d6+10d4+10 for 2 5th-level slots.  Oh wait, no--can't use Arcane Fusion for Metamagicked spells.

Transdimensional spell is okay, I guess, but none of these opponents have been ethereal, just incorporeal--there's a big difference, so it won't help like you think it will.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

yup and it wont work with channeled spells either unless i only want to use the standard action versions.

hmm okay, i'll pick a different metamagic ability.  you mention quicken. do you allow sorceror like casters to use that one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> yup and it wont work with channeled spells either unless i only want to use the standard action versions.
> 
> hmm okay, i'll pick a different metamagic ability.  you mention quicken. do you allow sorceror like casters to use that one?



 There's some feat that you take at level 12 that quickens your metamagic.  Can't remember the name or source, but I'd bet it is in Complete Mage.  Actually...that _does_ allow Empower with Arcane Fusion, doesn't it?  (it's probably called Rapid Metamagic or something obvious like that)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll check at home tonight, but I thought it was a class variant that replaced something silly like Familiar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'll check at home tonight, but I thought it was a class variant that replaced something silly like Familiar.



 That's in PHII--I just checked Complete Mage, and it is indeed called Rapid Metamagic and in Complete Magic.  It actually only requires 12 ranks in Spellcraft, so you can technically take it at level 9.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

would be nice, but i dont have any metamagic feats yet to apply it to. i guess if i want quickened i'd have to take a feat at 9th that would be useless till 12th either way though.  maybe i'll just go empowered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> would be nice, but i dont have any metamagic feats yet to apply it to. i guess if i want quickened i'd have to take a feat at 9th that would be useless till 12th either way though.  maybe i'll just go empowered.



 Lyssa's thing that repreps your spells can also swap feats, so you could grab Empower now and then change to Quicken + Rapid Metamagic at 12, or you could have Quicken + Rapid right now if you swap out an earlier feat.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

hmm now you've got me thinking. pondering dropping weapon focus(ray) and precise shot for empower and quicken then take rapid now. that is if its possible to rearrange 2 feats. might rearrange spells a bit too if thats okay.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> hmm now you've got me thinking. pondering dropping weapon focus(ray) and precise shot for empower and quicken then take rapid now. that is if its possible to rearrange 2 feats. might rearrange spells a bit too if thats okay.



 The farther down you go in your levels to swap something, the more XP it costs Lyssa (and possibly you if she asks you to split the cost, but you can't afford to pay right now), but you can swap out everything down to level 1 if desired.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

actually i dont think psychic reformation will work at all cause I have to pay the full amount too, unless you are using a different power.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> actually i dont think psychic reformation will work at all cause I have to pay the full amount too, unless you are using a different power.



 For some reason I thought it said "*may* split all costs evenly", but I must have forgotten.  Yes, it is Psychic Reformation.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

think I'll do empower now and swap at 12th cause i will hopefully have the extra 150xp rather than landing right on the line.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> think I'll do empower now and swap at 12th cause i will hopefully have the extra 150xp rather than landing right on the line.



 Right--that was...uncanny 

You can also always swap next time you get XP


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Obscurity is leveled to 10!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Obscurity is leveled to 10!



 Alright, cool!

Hmm, so Channeled Pyroburst as a FRA does 10d8, or 45 Damage, and Empowered Scorching Ray as a FRA does 12d6, or 42 Damage, more if you Sneak, and next level that increases to 18d6.  Cool!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup sneaky wise FRA Emp Scorching Ray does 17d6 (59.5). Or sneaky Arcane Fusion (ray of enfeeblement/scorching ray) does 18d6 (63).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yup sneaky wise FRA Emp Scorching Ray does 17d6 (59.5). Or sneaky Arcane Fusion (ray of enfeeblement/scorching ray) does 18d6 (63).



 +Strength penalty!  And don't forget Empowered Ray of Enfeeblement too   However, I'd imagine you won't get two sneaks off with Arcane Fusion in most cases due to Invisibility dropping, unless you have a non-Invis source of sneak.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2007)

obscurity's distraction!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> obscurity's distraction!



 Oh right--I forgot that Fusion didn't take the Swift


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Cool 

yeah, I only got to retcon a few things because, well, they changed.  Whinoah has wings though 

That of course, made 10 ranks in Climb and Brachination a little obsolete.  Not to mention the +5 to climb boots, (Which she'll still keep, they could come in handy)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> yeah, I only got to retcon a few things because, well, they changed.  Whinoah has wings though
> 
> That of course, made 10 ranks in Climb and Brachination a little obsolete.  Not to mention the +5 to climb boots, (Which she'll still keep, they could come in handy)



 She could give those to Obscurity too   Yay hand-me-downs!


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She could give those to Obscurity too   Yay hand-me-downs!



And I've still got M'res's bow... (I should note that... what exactly is it?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> And I've still got M'res's bow... (I should note that... what exactly is it?)



 +1 Frost, I think


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

OOC: Sounds right.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

And Trayah is still just boring old Trayah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And Trayah is still just boring old Trayah.



 Boring old Trayah...with a Legendary Spirit pact?


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And Trayah is still just boring old Trayah.



Yeah, but now he finds Whinoah sexy or something


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but now he finds Whinoah sexy or something



Hmm, I don't think so, he's not interest in that kind of thing.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Boring old Trayah...with a Legendary Spirit pact?



A few new domain options and a spirit he won't be able to channel for very long... they're not exactly a big change of direction for the character, are they.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> A few new domain options and a spirit he won't be able to channel for very long... they're not exactly a big change of direction for the character, are they.



 Bah, how very ingrateful   But you're right about Channeling duration--I suggest the Legendary Domain, which will allow him to channel her for 1 round / level.  Otherwise, it only lasts 1 round.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, how very ingrateful   But you're right about Channeling duration--I suggest the Legendary Domain, which will allow him to channel her for 1 round / level.  Otherwise, it only lasts 1 round.



Yes, well while the idea of a pact with a Legendary spirit is intriguing, it's kind of spoiled by the fact I'm somewhat disillusioned with the character Trayah has turned out to be overall. It's probably my fault, as I built him entirely as a support character with little or no ability to fight, and that's turned out to be a very poor choice with the type of encounters we've faced (where pretty much everything can avoid the main combatants and jump him at will).

Yeah, I'd already worked out taking the Legendary domain was kind of a necessity for channeling Arylyra... which means he really only gets one domain power from her, if he wants to be able to use ALL her abilities to best effect. Talk about giving with one hand and taking with the other.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, well while the idea of a pact with a Legendary spirit is intriguing, it's kind of spoiled by the fact I'm somewhat disillusioned with the character Trayah has turned out to be overall. It's probably my fault, as I built him entirely as a support character with little or no ability to fight, and that's turned out to be a very poor choice with the type of encounters we've faced (where pretty much everything can avoid the main combatants and jump him at will).
> 
> Yeah, I'd already worked out taking the Legendary domain was kind of a necessity for channeling Arylyra... which means he really only gets one domain power from her, if he wants to be able to use ALL her abilities to best effect. Talk about giving with one hand and taking with the other.



 I'd say that the ability to avoid the main combatants and attack people in the back is a hallmark of every monster in the monster manual except the Shrieker fungus with its Dex --


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say that the ability to avoid the main combatants and attack people in the back is a hallmark of every monster in the monster manual except the Shrieker fungus with its Dex --



Yes, though that's often constrained by the terrain... sadly for us though, there's no such problem for the creatures in this adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, though that's often constrained by the terrain... sadly for us though, there's no such problem for the creatures in this adventure.



 I don't know...I've rarely played in games where there were any such constraints except in very narrow dungeon hallways--particularly not in forested outdoor settings.  

Anyway, don't be a sour grapes--if you preferred to have seven of your Shaman levels taken away and replaced with, say, Wild Mage or something that you could have taken in the first place, I wouldn't know what to think...You could also kill yourself and get brought back from the dead?  You could have Arylyra tell you that she's not giving you anything but that maybe you'll find it if you keep going?  _Who got something 'better'?_  Sheesh


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know...I've rarely played in games where there were any such constraints except in very narrow dungeon hallways--particularly not in forested outdoor settings.



True enough in an outdoor setting, but then I was just poking a little fun at that reply... though a few less surprise attacks would be nice, but I guess that's the nature of the terrain we find ourselves in.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyway, don't be a sour grapes--if you preferred to have seven of your Shaman levels taken away and replaced with, say, Wild Mage or something that you could have taken in the first place, I wouldn't know what to think...You could also kill yourself and get brought back from the dead?  You could have Arylyra tell you that she's not giving you anything but that maybe you'll find it if you keep going?  _Who got something 'better'?_  Sheesh



Who's doing the sour grapes thing? I'm happy with what Trayah's received thus far, though a little less time unconscious would have been nice.  

Believe me, I'm confused myself as to exactly why I'm not enjoying playing him as I once did, as I liked where he was going right at the start.    :\


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

I think part of the problem was, other than Slagg, the lack of a real front line Melee fighter.  M'ress isn't quite the power fighter Slagg is, and that hurts for field control.  Whinoah is all range, which doesn't help either.  And invisable Obscurity doesn't help either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think part of the problem was, other than Slagg, the lack of a real front line Melee fighter.  M'ress isn't quite the power fighter Slagg is, and that hurts for field control.  Whinoah is all range, which doesn't help either.  And invisable Obscurity doesn't help either.



 That's true--your offensive line is more of a house of cards


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true--your offensive line is more of a house of cards



Hey, Whinoah's closer to a stiff breeze


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, Whinoah's closer to a stiff breeze



 True that...hmm, your blitzkrieg tactic worked against the King of Winter though--attack really fast and then hope you don't all die before the bad guy does


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True that...hmm, your blitzkrieg tactic worked against the King of Winter though--attack really fast and then hope you don't all die before the bad guy does



Yeah, it seems to work okay against a single target, but when we get jumped by a number of attackers we drop quickly.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seems to work okay against a single target, but when we get jumped by a number of attackers we drop quickly.



At one point Whinoah had her dex up to 34 in her trial... that seemed to help make her nearly unhittable, and able to use Multi-shot fairly effectively.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seems to work okay against a single target, but when we get jumped by a number of attackers we drop quickly.



 Which is fascinating, really--most groups of four do well against large mobs of wimpy enemies vis-a-vis one really really hard guy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> At one point Whinoah had her dex up to 34 in her trial... that seemed to help make her nearly unhittable, and able to use Multi-shot fairly effectively.



 AC and Con are both things that can never be overrated in their importance   At least Whinoah had one of those two in her trial


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> AC and Con are both things that can never be overrated in their importance   At least Whinoah had one of those two in her trial



Yeah. Sadly, Trayah's stat rolls didn't really allow him either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah. Sadly, Trayah's stat rolls didn't really allow him either.



 Because you put the lowest of the 6 in Con?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because you put the lowest of the 6 in Con?



Lowest 2 would have given the same result (11, 10) , though in hindsight I could probably have put the 14 I put in Intelligence into Constitution instead... though I would have felt naked with only a 12 Int.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lowest 2 would have given the same result (11, 10) , though in hindsight I could probably have put the 14 I put in Intelligence into Constitution instead... though I would have felt naked with only a 12 Int.



 Hmm...Now that you mention it, you _do_ seem to share my tendency towards high Int characters--I haven't seen you build one with Int lower than Trayah's


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Now that you mention it, you _do_ seem to share my tendency towards high Int characters--I haven't seen you build one with Int lower than Trayah's



That's right! I don't go for low Int, unless I'm forced into it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right! I don't go for low Int, unless I'm forced into it.



 And yet you complain about always playing the arcane caster   That's the problem I always run into--I don't like sacrificing Int or Cha, and Dex and Con need a certain amount or you just die every time, so in Point Buy, I tend to always have somewhere from 8 to 10 in Strength and Wisdom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

You guys know that since you've leveled up all characters, you're all ready to go at any time now, right?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And yet you complain about always playing the arcane caster   That's the problem I always run into--I don't like sacrificing Int or Cha, and Dex and Con need a certain amount or you just die every time, so in Point Buy, I tend to always have somewhere from 8 to 10 in Strength and Wisdom.



I don't complain about playing arcane casters, I _love_ playing arcane casters.  My problem is I usually play them to the exclusion of everything else, so I've been trying to stay away from them a little in PbP and go in a few other directions. 

Edit: As for Trayah, Wis obviously wasn't available as a dump stat (though I used it as one for Tiberius) and I put my equal lowest roll in Str, so there was little else I could do.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Now that you mention it, you _do_ seem to share my tendency towards high Int characters--I haven't seen you build one with Int lower than Trayah's



LEB consists of the first 2 characters I've built with INTs less than 14.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You guys know that since you've leveled up all characters, you're all ready to go at any time now, right?



Sure, why not?


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You guys know that since you've leveled up all characters, you're all ready to go at any time now, right?



Hey, I already posted... not an action as such, but I posted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> LEB consists of the first 2 characters I've built with INTs less than 14.



 Yeah, LEB's Siobhan has low Int and Cha...I alternate between really not liking her and liking to laugh at her miserable social failures, depending on whether I'm in a succeeding mood or a laughing at failures mood


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, LEB's Siobhan has low Int and Cha...I alternate between really not liking her and liking to laugh at her miserable social failures, depending on whether I'm in a succeeding mood or a laughing at failures mood



She's wise though, so she's not book smart, but should have some good common sense, and at least be able to interact adequitely with people.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> She's wise though, so she's not book smart, but should have some good common sense, and at least be able to interact adequitely with people.



 Nah, wisdom is all about perception, not interaction.  That's why all those gurus and ascetics with high Wisdom are usually hermits.


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, wisdom is all about perception, not interaction.  That's why all those gurus and ascetics with high Wisdom are usually hermits.



Yes, but it does mean you understand people.  And if she's close to a 10, she's at least average.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

And Tenebrynn will perceive nothing with a 3 Wis! 

Honestly though, Obscurity has been one of my funnest characters on the boards. I usually try to stick with arcane casters in face to face, but with the sheer number of games that I've played on here I try to broaden that and try as many different types as I can. With RA's gestalt classes I try to pick one that has at least half a caster, though there are many more I'd love to try out.


----------



## Bront (Mar 29, 2007)

Nevermind


----------



## Bront (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, the great magic item swap begins 

I gave Obscurity a +1 Ring of Deflection.  I have boots for anyone who wants them for +5 climb, but she might keep them.

The Talisman is a +2 Wisdom thing I assume?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2007)

Think it was a +4 Wis.

EDIT: Nope its +2 as per Trayah's character sheet.


----------



## Bront (Mar 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Think it was a +4 Wis.
> 
> EDIT: Nope its +2 as per Trayah's character sheet.



Cheater!  You can't look!


----------



## Bront (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC: FYI: Next week, I'll be on vacation and unable to check Enworld, likely from some time on Thursday till next Tuesday or Wensday, and after that I may still have sparatic access for the week, as we'll have visitors and later a Convention.


----------

